# Against the Shadow V - A Faded Glory Story Hour



## Old One (Feb 7, 2002)

Greetings All!

To preempt the imminent Moderator shutdown due to thread size, I am opening the *Fifth Installment* of *Against the Shadows - A Faded Glory Story Hour*!

*Recent Installments*

To catch the entire saga of Rowan, Rosë, Lew, Quintus and Sextus - along with the dearly departed Marcus Tiro and Garrick - from the beginning, click Here

*Older Installments* - Subject to the Re-Opening of the Archived Boards

Installment One (w/commentary): Original Faded Glory Story Hour

Installment Two (w/commentary): Second Faded Glory Story Hour

Installment Three (w/commentary): Third Faded Glory Story Hour

Campaign Design Notes and Commentary: Campaign Info

*Supporting Sites*

The *Faded Glory Campaign Website*, maintained by O'berton, can be found Here - It is currently undergoing significant revision, so please bear with us!

Another great *Faded Glory* campaign, run by Rel, can be found Here


_Thanks to all of the readers and lurkers for their support, their readership, their commentary and their ideas.  Stay tuned for further adventures as the PCs face not only the dangers of the *Faded Glory* world - but the *Table of Elemental Evil* and a charter member of the *Rat Bastard DM's Club (tm)*! 

Thanks for reading and enjoy! 

~ Old One_


----------



## Old One (Feb 7, 2002)

*Campaign Synopsis*

*The Tale Thus Far...*

It all began on a blustery spring morning in ER 2994. Kyndalyn the Younger, accompanied by Rowan and two militia members, interrupted Rosë, Marcus Tiro, Lew and Garrick at breakfast. Gnolls had been spotted and their help was needed. Less than an hour and a very difficult battle later, one of the militia members lay dead and several of the party members were near death. The gnolls were defeated, but the cost was steep. They found a crude map on one of the gnolls, indicating several possible campsites around Glynden, but did not have a chance to follow up on the lead. 

Recovering from their wounds, the party learned that two local children, Wynda and Meikos, had gone missing in the abandoned mines northwest of town. They decided to go after the children instead of tracking down the gnolls. They found evidence of the missing children in the 2nd mine trace. Entering the mine, they discovered undead miners and huge spiders, which they handily defeated. They continued on, but disaster soon struck! 

While trying to cross a yawning pit, several of the party members fell into the hole and giant rats attacked soon after. When the blood and dust cleared, Marcus Tiro and Garrick, childhood friends, lay dead. The rest of the party, weakened by wounds and inflicted with rat fever, spent a miserable night in the infirmary while the rest of the town toasted the success of the _Swords of Glynden_, an adventuring group made up of several well-to-do townsfolk and their retainers. The _Swords_ had tracked down a large band of gnolls and destroyed them. 

The following day, Garrick and Marcus Tiro were laid to rest. One, Quintus Scipio, whose cousins had gone missing in the mine, interrupted the ceremony. He and his brother, Sextus, demanded the remaining party members assist them in recovering the children. Although irritated by his abrupt manner – Lew, Rowan and Rosë agreed. Returning to the abandoned mine, they searched high and low, finally discovering a hidden portal, which led to an abandoned complex deep within the mine. Skeletal archers, more undead miners and a stuttering human necromancer soon assaulted them. After a hard fight, they emerged victorious and discovered a nefarious laboratory, with all manner of alchemical substances, vials and equipment. They also discovered large amounts of food, water and mining equipment. 

Stripping the dead necromancer and taking along a large chest, the party retreated from the mine. Rowan and Quintus stayed to keep watch on the mine, while the remainder hustled back to Glynden to refit and gather additional supplies. They arrived back in Glynden, only to find a major barbarian incursion was in the offing. After a hasty conference with Father Thomas – Lew, Sextus and Rosë returned, joined up with Quintus and Rowan and ventured back into the mine. 

Rowan discovered the unholy power of a shrine dedicated to evil (to his dismay) and they finally found the children. They hustled the kids back to town, where they discussed the shrine with Father Thomas. He told them it was a shrine to the *Cult of Ashai* – an ancient assassin’s cult – and advised caution. They returned to the mine, mindful of the need to get back to Glynden before the arrival of the barbarians. They discovered some notes, a map and a journal kept by someone known only as “R”. They also discovered over 150 solidii worth of treasure (a veritable fortune)! Continuing on, they encountered a pit trap and some additional zombies. The ensuing combat left Rowan on the brink of death and Rosë badly wounded. Discretion being the better part of valor, they limped back to Glynden. 

Barbarian warbands milled about town for a while, looking for something or someone then faded into the woodwork. The party prevailed on Father Thomas to accompany them to the ruined shrine. They arrived to find the laboratory cleaned up and cleaned out. When they attempted to enter the shrine room, a large band of undead attacked them, led by the rotting corpse of Luc the Necromancer. A very tough battle ensued and the party was victorious, thanks in large part to the help of Father Thomas. Exploring further, they found another secret door, which lead to a long underground passage that seemed to be the result of a long-dry underground river. They followed the passage for an hour before turning back. 

After seeing Father Thomas safely back to Glynden, they decided to follow-up on some clues in the journal and explore the 5th and 6th mine traces, where a band of miners from the Monrovian Highlands were said to be working. Part way there, they ran into a barbarian warband led by Kothric, the son of a chieftain who was betrothed to Asralla (Rosë’s former lover). A running battle ensued and the party managed to capture Kothric with minimum damage (due in large part to Quintus’ _Sleep_ spells). Following the battle, they learned much of Rosë’s amazing past. They returned the barbarian warrior to Glynden, then were tasked by the Council of Elders with transporting Kothric halfway to the Western Wilds and releasing him. They started to notice that one or two large ravens seemed to be shadowing their moves. 

During the journey, Sextus and Quintus earned the barbarian warrior’s trust and he told them that the warbands were searching for a totem known as the *Artosiak*. As they released him, the poisoned arrow of an unknown assassin struck Kothric down. They attempted to heal him, but were forced to leave by the arrival of dozens of bloodthirsty tribesman. An epic chase began, with the party fleeing and the tribesmen hot on their trail. They took refuge an abandoned legion hill fort and slowly retreated as the barbarian warriors hacked at them. Rowan and Rosë discovered Asralla, Rosë’s one-time lover, hiding in the ruins and hauled her along in the retreat. 

Just as the party was brought to bay, Asralla called upon the power of the *Artosiak* to transform into a great dire bear. The barbarian’s shaman responded by calling on a spirit bear. The two massive creatures raged against each other while the party and tribesmen hacked at each other. After a brutal fight, which left almost two-score tribesmen dead, the remainder of the barbarians fled and Asralla slumped to the ground, dying. With her last breath, she bade Rosë to care for their infant son! 

Scarcely believing they were alive and badly wounded, the party found a hiding spot under a small church to Osirian within the ruins. Quintus, with the *Artosiak* faced down a large band of barbarians, trying to convince them that an unknown assassin had brought Kothric low and they meant the barbarians know harm. Just when it looked as though Quintus would be slain, Kothric revealed himself and the sorcerer was saved! The barbarians took their totem and retreated. The party, after poking about the hillfort for a short time and discovering an ancient burial crypt, hastened back to Glynden. They arrived to discover Quintus and Sextus’ father in a coma, that Sabrina Scipio had run off with Orsen Jucadius and that Quintus’ one-time lover Abrigal had disappeared! 

They decided to resume their exploration of the 5th and 6th mining traces and discovered an abandoned mining camp just outside the 5th mineshaft. Exploring the shaft, they found lots of abandoned mining equipment, but no miners. They also discovered that someone or something was following them around the mine, setting traps. Exploring further, they ran into a group of small reptilian creatures that used magic and shot lots of crossbow bolts. Rowan remembered them as kobolds. After a hard battle, they defeated some kobolds, but found the mine to be riddled with small tunnels – too small for them to clamber about. They had captured one kobold and decided to take him to Glynden for questioning. During the return journey, a large raven swooped down and attacked the kobold, delivering a fatal shock to the poor creature! 

Everyone fired at the bird, which managed to escape, despite several hits. They spent several days refitting in town, during which time they discovered that Quintus’ father had been poisoned. Quintus accused Josephus of Bremerton of using the herbal painkiller Krithroot to poison his father. During the “trial” that followed, Josephus as acquitted, although Quintus still had grave doubts about the woodsman. 

The party decided to travel to Oar in order to: 

 Find out more about the *Cult of Ashai* from the library in the Cathedral of Oar 
 Try to reconcile Lew with is brother Marcus 
 Warn the trading caravans coming from Oar about possible bandit attacks, since the caravans are the lifeblood of Glynden 
The journey towards Oar proved both dangerous and heartbreaking. 

Several days out of Glynden, the discovered a wrecked carraige belonging to the Cassuvius Family and several dead retainers near a beautiful picnic spot. Rowan determined that Gnoll bandits were responsible for the attack and the party trailed the bandits to their hideout...a crude cabin and barn in the midst of a ruined villa. A quick recon revealed at least half-a-dozen gnolls plus at least one human. 

The party put together a hasty plan of attack and assaulted the compound. From the beginning, things went badly, and then got worse! Most of the bandits resisted Quintus' sleep magics and quickly counter-attacked. Rosë soon fell the to combined attacks of a pair of human rogues and most of the others were badly wounded. They soon heard cries for help from several women. 

The gnoll leader, a huge brute dubbed "Scarnose", threatened to kill the captive women if the party didn't back away. Sextus tried desperately to save them, but the viscious gnoll cut the throats of Calian Cassuvius' three daughters before his horrified eyes! 

Quintus fell shortly thereafter and the party retreated into the woods. Lew and Rosë in one direction - Rowan, Sextus and Quintus in another. All were badly wounded and it looked like the end was near! 

Fortunately, the bandits decided to take their loot and flee, concerned about facing more searchers and/or rescuers. They took the goods they could easily carried and fired the rest. A heavy rainstorm prevented the fire from spreading into the woods and gave enough cover to the party to escape detection. Rowan, returning to the scene of their defeat, found one of the girls, Drusilla Cassuvius, barely alive with a terrible throat wound. 

Lew was able to save the girls' life, but the wound was beyond his power to heal completely and she remains mute. The aftermath of the battle saw fierce debate on whether the party should turn back or continue. Drusilla made it clear that she did not want to return to Glynden, but was evasive about her reasons. In the end, they decided to continue on, after resting and healing. 

Several party members returned to the site of the carraige wreck to bury the dead there and ran into an irrascable old trader, Lathan, and his overloaded mule Bogwell. They invited the strange old man to share their camp, swapped stories with him and traded coin for some the mountain of goods he had strapped to Bogwells' back. He drove a hard bargain for some items and let others go for a fraction of their worth. He cooked the group breakfast the next day and departed towards Glynden, carrying letters for Kyndalyn and Father Thomas. 

All agreed that he was more than he appeared to be - a feeling confirmed by the fact that most of the items he had either sold them or handled the night before now bore faint magical auras, including: Crossbow bolts for Quintus and Sextus, handaxe for Rosë, a satchel of writing utensils for Quintus, Rowan's battered short sword, a large frying pan and a comb for Drusilla. 

Shaking their heads, the party continued south. 

After several days, they came upon the dead bodies of several retainers of the _Swords of Glynden_. The tracks Rowan read pointed to an ambush by gnolls. The gnolls had won and continued south. They buried the retainers and continued. A day later, sharp eyes of several party members prevented them from walking into their own ambush! 

Four gnolls engaged the party from either flank, but without the element of suprise, the party emerged victorious with only a few scratches. They barely had time to savor their victory, however, since several of the gnolls had broken contact and fled towards the ruins of Greenspire. Soon, horn calls and gnoll howls echoed across the hills and a huge gnoll warband (about 40) began pursuing the party! 

The chase was on, but the gnolls soon ran the party to ground. Selecting the best defensive ground they could and making a quick plan, the heroes turned to fight. _Osirian_ smiled upon them - for a combination of good magic use and good luck soon eliminated about 1/4 of the gnolls. Then "Scarnose" made an appearence and rallied his troops, forming a dozen into a wedge to charge the party and demolish them! 

A critical hit by Quintus with an ensorcelled crossbow bolt and a well-timed _Hold Person_ spell by Lew on "Scarnose" broke the gnoll's spirit and the remainder of the warband broke and ran. Howling in triumph, Rosë leapt forward and hewed the head from "Scarnose". To his amazement, the head shimmered and changed into the bloody visage of a young, dark-haired human male. Quintus and Sextus noted a momentary look of shocked recognition on Drusilla's face. 

Gathering what equipment they could, they beat a hasty retreat before the gnolls could regroup. Before they departed, however, Rosë grasped a dull black stone dagger pendant from the ruin of "Scarnose's" body and a shimmering portal opened in the air over his head! Rowan, thinking quickly, slapped the necklace from his hand and the portal soon dissapated. They took both the head and pendant with them. 

As they traveled, virtually everyone felt that they were being watched. Quintus was afraid the necklace was the source of their unease, so they stashed it and then made camp some distance away. 

After dinner that night, Quintus and Sextus questioned Drusilla about the dead human. Reluctantly, she told them that it was her stepbrother, Acrius' head and that discovery confirmed her fears about her stepmother's involvement in her abduction and her sisters' murders! Most of the party slept very poorly that night, haunted by dreams of a dark portal and dull stone dagger aimed at their hearts! 

After a hard days' march, they succeeded in finding the caravan, which had encamped in the ruins of Greenspire. Among the loot they had taken from the body of "Scarnose"/Acrius was a missive from "R" to Skilorn, the bandit chieftain, imploring him to leave the caravan alone on the northern journey. Apparently the message had been delivered, since the caravan had arrived unmolested to that point. 

Drusilla refused to enter the caravan encampment, since her erstwhile fiance, Tomas "The Bull" Nacalius and the other _Swords of Glynden_ were traveling with the caravan. 

Lew and Quintus found a church knight, Pantonius of _Tyrial_, and persuaded him to carry several messages to Father Thomas in Glynden. Rosë and Rowan took all of the gear they had acquired through several victories over the gnolls and tried to sell it to a halfling trader from House Schulcross. The trader drove a hard bargain and Rowan ended up trading everything for a Sythian horsebow and 50 arrows!

Quintus ran into an old friend, Tomas "The Bull" Nacalius and exchanged pleasantries for a few minutes.  Following that encounter, angry and irritated, he drug Lew to seek out a halfling merchant that traded in ores.  He discussed the possibilities of forming a trade alliance with Ollandia of House Battenhorn, but received no firm commitmets.  He did get Ollandia Battenhorn to agree to meet with his sister, Luella, once the caravan reached Glynden.  Returning to the rest of the group, Quintus was highly skeptical of Rowan's trading prowess (or lack thereof).

Continuing on their journey to Oar, the party spent almost 2 weeks traveling down the old legion road through abandoned countryside.  They took a short pause while Quintus concentrated on a growing feeling of power and found himself able to call forth a new spell, _Alter Self_.  The magic proved valuable, since they soon found themselves being shadowed by a band of gnolls with huge hunting wolves.  Neither side attacked, however, and once the party, ever alert for an ambush, passed over a large stone bridge in the midst of a ruined village, they saw no more of the gnolls.

Finally, they reached the edge of civilization in the form of the _Two-Headed Stag Inn and Wayhouse_, a small fortified inn run by a father and daughter.  They slept in beds for the first time in weeks and Sextus challenged the resident _saar_ bard, Brigit, to a bard's duel.  Attempting to defray their expenses, Quintus bet on his brother.  It was a close affair, but Brigit proved victorious, much to Quintus' dismay!  Brigit ate breakfast with them the next morning and gave them some pointers on dealing with Oar's volatile political scene.

They set off again on the morning of Midsummer's Eve - a holiday - and several felt homesick about missing the celebration they knew would be taking place in Glynden that night.  The weather was warm and rainy and the group soon came upon a young farmer with a broken down wagon.  After overcoming initial suspicions, they helped the farmer, Kordas, fix his rig and they agreed to travel together the rest of the way to Oar.  The young man talked their ears off, especially after Lew straightened his wrenched back.  He began calling the young priest the "Miracle Worker", much to Lew's chagrin!

They finally arrived in Oar and, after finding lodging to be much to pricey for their depleted purses, sought sanctuary in the Cathedral of Oar.  They discovered that the Bishop, Attelus, was ill with a strange malady and that Brother Patroclian, who was known to Lew, had been installed as Abbot.  Over a delicious dinner, they met the others of the Cathedral heirarchy, including Sergeant-Brother Fortian, the younger brother of Pantonius of _Tyrial_.  They discovered that Marcus, Lew's brother, had been sent to the Jewel City of Beryl by the Abbot to seek help for the Bishop.

Early the next morning, a breathless young acolyte - Viato - burst into the guesthouse they were staying in and told Lew that he must come to the Cathedral Foyer.  Lew followed Viato and found a large crowd of crippled and disease-afflicted wrethces calling pitifully for "Brother Lew the Miracle Worker"!  It seemed that Kordas the Farmer had been busy telling all who would listen about Lew's powers.  Despite Lew's best efforts, the crowd soon became frantic and rushed him, grasping at him for a piece of clothing or some other bit of comfort.  Lew fell to the ground and came close to being crushed.  Only the timely arrival of his friends and Sergeant-Brother Fortian saved him from an almost certain doom at the hands of an adoring mob.

During the commotion, Drusilla slipped away, leaving a note explaining that she needed to seek her friends on her own and that her presence endangered the rest of the party.

Somewhat chastened by the Abbot, the group went into the city via a small postern gate to avoid being seen around the front of the Cathedral.  They were amazed at the size and scope of the city, but also somewhat put off by how dirty and seedy it appeared.  They discovered curio's dealer, Lonic, who agreed to identify their accumulated magic items for a stiff price.  They also learned to avoid roving gangs of the two main political factions - the "Greens" and the "Reds"!

After discovering the nature of the items, they decided to sell the cooking skillet (+10 to cooking checks) and the leather satchel (refills with parchment each night if one sheet is left in).  They received about 15,000 denarii worth of mixed coin for their efforts - more money than any of them had ever seen.  They also discovered that Rowan's short sword was a "bonded weapon", that a ring they had taken from "Scarnose"/Acrius Sestius was a magical ring of protection and that Rosë's axe could magically alter size between a hand axe and a great axe!  While they were marveling at their good fortune, a young lad ran up and thrust a missive into Quintus' hand which bade them meet Drusilla at the _Lusty Whale_ tavern later that night!

This missive leaves off at the end of *Session 12* - more adventure coming soon...


----------



## Old One (Feb 7, 2002)

*Reserved for Current Plot Hooks*

Plot Hooks coming...


----------



## Darklone (Feb 7, 2002)

*First!*

Well here we are... 

Old One, I didn't find something about the characters in the rogues galery... Spot check failed?


----------



## Old One (Feb 7, 2002)

*First Indeed!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Well here we are...
> 
> Old One, I didn't find something about the characters in the rogues galery... Spot check failed? *




I placed several of the PCs in the *Rogue''s Gallery* on the old board and didn't pull them out before the move.  I will wait until everyone levels again, then repost.

Old One


----------



## Oberton (Feb 7, 2002)

*Web-Site*



> I keep checking the website to updates. What happend to the map? I can't seem to find it, or is it still being transfered?
> W.Smith




I am still working on Old Ones site and such...  I only have a couple of maps that he has sent me, I will make sure the links are live...


----------



## WSmith (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks, Old One and Oberton. 

I should be back east in the summer, June-July. 

The other thing I like about FG are the names. Monrovian Highlands, Osirion, Oar, the Sythian Federation, I would love to steal the names, but can't bring myself to have them part the FG setting. I might just have to steal the whole setting.


----------



## Oberton (Feb 7, 2002)

WSmith said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Old One and Oberton.
> 
> I should be back east in the summer, June-July.
> 
> The other thing I like about FG are the names. Monrovian Highlands, Osirion, Oar, the Sythian Federation, I would love to steal the names, but can't bring myself to have them part the FG setting. I might just have to steal the whole setting.  *




Check out a module by SUN & SCALE 
http://www.rubicongames.com/SnS/Products.asp

I am running some players through it right now and it seems like a really cool world.  I find it has the same grit that FG has...  

As far as Faded Glory goes, is there anything you are looking for beside maps that would be nice to have on the web-site?


----------



## Darklone (Feb 8, 2002)

**grin**



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *The other thing I like about FG are the names. Monrovian Highlands, Osirion, Oar, the Sythian Federation, I would love to steal the names, but can't bring myself to have them part the FG setting. I might just have to steal the whole setting.  *




Another addict like me!

Still painting and preparing miniatures.... Next campaign here will be fading away into glory...


----------



## Rel (Feb 8, 2002)

WSmith said:
			
		

> *The other thing I like about FG are the names. Monrovian Highlands, Osirion, Oar, the Sythian Federation, I would love to steal the names, but can't bring myself to have them part the FG setting. I might just have to steal the whole setting.  *




Ya know, that's not a bad idea.  Hmm...


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 8, 2002)

Old one, I think you need a copyright lawyer quick 

Maybe you should shop for a publisher.  I'd buy your campaign setting.


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 8, 2002)

Old One,
Just finished reading the story hour on the AtS-IV thread, and I wanted to chime in with my praise.  Your world is well realized and I like the integration of Roman elements (I used to teach Western Civ, and have always been fascinated by that period of history).  As a DM, I like the way that you let the dice "fall as they may" and the way that you were able to keep the players on the edge of their seats through several encounters.  After their horrible initial run of luck, it must have been quite satisfying to finally defeat that gnoll warband with a combination of good tactics and good fortune.  

Looking forward to further updates,
Lazybones


----------



## Old One (Feb 8, 2002)

*If Only I Could Take All the Credit...*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Old One and Oberton.
> 
> I should be back east in the summer, June-July.
> 
> The other thing I like about FG are the names. Monrovian Highlands, Osirion, Oar, the Sythian Federation, I would love to steal the names, but can't bring myself to have them part the FG setting. I might just have to steal the whole setting.  *




A number of the place-names IMC - Oar, Jewel Cities, Roses, Lords, Plains of Aresh - come from Glen Cook's *Black Company* series.  I am actually in the process of creating back-up names for everything, just in case I decide to "do something" with the setting at some point!

Old One

PS - Definitely drop me a line when you get back to the east coast...south Jersey isn't too far away!


----------



## Old One (Feb 8, 2002)

*Thanks!*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Old one, I think you need a copyright lawyer quick
> 
> Maybe you should shop for a publisher.  I'd buy your campaign setting. *




I would actually love to get together with the DM of the "Sadly on Hiatus" *Byzantium on the Shannon* Story Hour and create something...the depth and flavor of that world is truly amazing (IMHO)!  

The thought has actually crossed my mind (especially when I am having a bad day at work), but I have no time as it is now!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 8, 2002)

*Thanks for the Kind Words!*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> Just finished reading the story hour on the AtS-IV thread, and I wanted to chime in with my praise.  Your world is well realized and I like the integration of Roman elements (I used to teach Western Civ, and have always been fascinated by that period of history).  As a DM, I like the way that you let the dice "fall as they may" and the way that you were able to keep the players on the edge of their seats through several encounters.  After their horrible initial run of luck, it must have been quite satisfying to finally defeat that gnoll warband with a combination of good tactics and good fortune.
> 
> Looking forward to further updates,
> Lazybones *




Lazybones -

Thanks for dropping by!  I am going to try to get an update done before our game on Sunday...we'll see!  I graduated with a dual major - Engineering and History - so the Romans are right up my alley!

I actually thought they were going to get crushed by the gnoll warband, but a combination of very good tactics and substantial luck helped them through.  I was glad to see them get a clear-cut victory after several turns of bad luck.  Oh well, that just means harder challenges ahead!

~ Old One


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Feb 9, 2002)

*Official Notice*

Ahem, I have been reminded by the Lamp Lighter's Local # 401 that I have not delivered praise to this story hour in over 30 days.

I hereby officially prostrate myself before the wonder that is Old One's world and his long-suffering but finally rewarded players.  This is great stuff.

Oh, and PS, I would also pay good money for this campaign setting.


----------



## Old One (Feb 9, 2002)

*Session 13 (Part One)*

When we last left our intrepid band, they had rescued the hapless Lew from the clutches of the infirm and the crippled!  They had also unloaded some magical loot for a hefty sum of money and received a note from Drusilla requesting a meeting for later that night.

*Go to Sleep, Go to Sleep, Go to Sleep Little Adventurers*

Following the delivery of the note from Drusilla, a brief discussion ensued over the wisdom going to meet her, but the party quickly decided they had little choice.  They spent the rest of the afternoon buying new gear and they all decided to purchase riding horses to make the return trip to Glynden quicker and more comfortable.  It took sometime to locate a reputable stockman, but several hours and over 5,000 denarii later; the party was the proud owners of five reasonably sturdy mounts, complete with tack.

_(DM’s Note: The stirrup does not yet exist IMC – at least not in this area.  Before the players bought the horses, I explained that the lack of a stirrup meant increased DCs on riding checks.  My brave players were undeterred and went ahead with their purchase!)_

They could not take the horses through the postern gate, so they entered the Cathedral grounds in ones and twos to avoid much commotion.  They located Viato and he stabled their mounts alongside Pratto the Mule.  They did have to go back out and purchase feed and straw, since the Cathedral had none.

They ate a quick meal, Lew prayed in the Chapel for a short time and they stashed most of their money in the guesthouse.  After checking their equipment, drawing whetstones across sword and axe blade and tightening cuirass straps, they set off for the Dock Quarter two hours before their appointed meeting time with Drusilla.  They found the wharf-front crowded with a multitude of farmers and tradesmen capping off a Marktday visit to the city with a trip through the seedy waterside establishments.  They sidestepped several brawls between farmers and dockhands and avoided confrontations of “Reds” and “Greens”.

They wandered through the multitude of alleys and back streets in the Quarter in seemingly random fashion, taking in the sights and seeking to avoid the smells.  Their true aim, however, was to carefully check behind and around them to see if they were being followed.  Their caution bore fruit as they noticed an unshaven man with oily brown hair, dressed in a threadbare tunic who was paying them an unhealthy amount of attention.

Every time they looked towards him, he ducked his head and stepped around a corner or into the shadow of a doorway.  Quintus quickly tired of the game and actually waved the man over to them the next time they made eye contact.  The man’s eyes widened in surprise and he quickly ran to the nearest alley!  Quintus smirked and shook his head, ‘Amateur!’

About ½ a turn of the hourglass before their rendezvous time, they got specific directions to the _Lusty Whale_ Tavern and slowly made their way toward the appointed place.  The tavern was located in a cul d’sac at the end of _Dead Rat Alley_, a narrow street that wound through the worst neighborhood the party had yet seen.

_Dead Rat Alley_ deposited the party into an oval-shaped open area approximately 75 paces wide and 50 paces across.  Three 3-story building were directly opposite the alley-mouth and all three were clearly taverns, as loud music and bawdy jests floated from the porches of each.  The left-most building of the three bore an oversized sign of a carved whale, mouth open and tongue lolling out in an obscene leer.  An enormous phallus lit with magical light complemented the carving – this was clearly the _Lusty Whale_.

The ubiquitous magical light poles that graced the rest of the city had been decapitated here, leaving only lightless stumps.  A jumble of rickety tables, chairs and stools filled the open area and smoky tiki-torches were randomly scattered throughout.  Many of the seats were filled with raw-boned farmers and weathered sailors who vied for the attention of slatternly serving wenches.  The mixed aroma of unwashed bodies, stale beer and cheap perfume threatened to overwhelm the party’s olfactory senses as they observed the poor-man’s beer garden. 

Several narrow alleys radiated out from the open space like the spokes of a wheel.  Crumbling tenements – most three or four stories tall – flanked the alleys and ringed the entire area.  Behind the taverns rose the western wall of Oar.  “Great place for an ambush,” Rowan said in a quiet voice.

The others nodded in mute agreement and exchanged worried looks.  They noted that the colors of both the “Greens” and the “Reds” were sprinkled throughout the area, but most patrons seemed much more intent on getting drunk than discussing politics.  Rapid whispers followed as they quickly laid out a course of action.

They decided to have Quintus and Rowan enter the _Lusty Whale_ while the rest moved to the alley mouth to the left of their current position for better line of sight.  Rosë, Sextus and Lew would wait there until signaled for or until trouble started.  Quintus took a deep breath, nodded at Rowan and the pair made their way through the throng and into the tavern.

Lew felt himself sweating profusely as the gripped his stave.  ‘How could people live like this?’ He thought to himself.  ‘They have no faith in the light and no knowledge of the Lightbringer!’

Sextus’ elbow nudged him in the ribs, shaking him from his reverie.  “Look!”

At the far end of the alley they stood in, they could make out the dim form of the man who had been following them earlier.  “When he ducks around the corner again, I am going to run down there and get him!” Sextus said quietly, excitement evident in his voice.

Lew nodded hesitantly, unsure if that was a good idea and the barbarian grunted non-commitally.  A moment later, the head disappeared and Sextus sprang lightly down the alley.

Inside the tavern, Rowan and Quintus found a dozen shabbily dressed patrons, a serving woman with tired eyes and drooping bosom and a lean, hard-eyed barkeep that spit into a tankard and wiped it out with a dirty rag as they approached.  “What’ll it be?” 

The barkeep’s flat voice bore no hint of friendliness.  Quintus regarded him evenly, returning his stare with aplomb.  “Two ales, if you please.”

The barkeep held Quintus’ eyes for a moment longer, snorted something akin to a laugh and drew two dark ales from the tap.  Quintus noted with disdain that his tankard was the one the man had been cleaning when they walked in.  The two companions huddled together at the bar, pretending to drink their ales and glancing about.  Quintus estimated that it was five or so turns of the minute glass before their appointed meeting time.

Outside, Lew watched Sextus bound off through the fading light and then caught another elbow in the ribs, this time from Rosë.  The Brigante tossed his head skyward as the priest looked at him.  Following his gaze, Lew’s heart caught in his throat as he saw several shadowy forms moving about on the rooftops above them.  He caught the glint of light of metal from the tiki-torches below.  “By Osirian’s light!  Quickly, get Rowan and Quintus while I get Sextus!”

The barbarian grunted his assent, hefted his axe and started trotting towards the _Lusty Whale_.  Without looking back, Lew sprinted down the alley, hissing Sextus’ name. Rosë had not gone a dozen paces when a figure on one of the rooftops spoke soft words of power and made a series of complex hand motions.  The mighty barbarian felt a wave of lethargy sweep over him and he slumped to the ground, fast asleep.  Half-a-dozen patrons around him likewise slumped into arcane slumber.  Gray-cloaked men emerged from the shadows, disarmed the barbarian and expertly manacled his hands behind his back within the space of a few heartbeats.

Sextus reached the end of the alley and found himself on the wharf-front.  There was no sign of the scruffy man, so he turned to rejoin his companions and collided with Lew.  “Men on the rooftops with weapons,” Lew tried to force himself to stay calm but could not!

Without discussion, the pair sprinted back down the alley, drawing weapons as they ran.

Within the _Lusty Whale_ it was quiet.  ‘Too quiet,’ thought Rowan, ‘something is afoot.’  

The ranger pushed away from the bar and turned to where he could see the entire room.  The patrons that were there when they had entered were still there, the serving woman still looked tired and worn-out and the barkeep still looked mean.  Rowan’s hand dropped involuntarily to the comforting hilt of the Old Man’s sword.  Beside him, Quintus continued to stare ahead

Lew and Sextus reached the mouth of the alley and paused.  They saw no sign of Rosë, but a small crowd of people had gathered to look at several people that were slumped at their tables.  They moved forward cautiously, and then a curtain of blackness slid over their minds and they both slumped to the cobblestones, asleep!

More men clad in gray appeared and trussed the pair up with quiet efficiency.  As the second pair of manacles was slapped into place, the heel of one of the gray-clad men connected with Sextus’ forehead with enough force to jar the bard awake.  He found himself face down on the slimy cobblestones, hands bound and body gripped by several strong hands.  Some manner of cover or bag was over his head, for he could see nothing and his own breath echoed loudly in his ears.  He carefully turned his head to the side, inhaled slowly and bellowed, “Q-q-q-uintus-s-s!”

Sextus started to draw a second breath when something hard and unyielding crashed into the back of his head.  A moment of blinding pain transitioned once again into blackness as the diminutive bard went limp.

A score of onlookers watched mutely as the men in gray hefted two more limp forms and started heading toward a door in one of the tenements.

Rowan’s sharp ears picked up a faint cry from outside.  ‘Was that Sextus?’ He thought to himself as he moved forward the entrance of the _Lusty Whale_.

He immediately noticed the beer garden was deathly silent and that a semi-circle of people was crowded around the mouth of the alley where they had left the others.  Rowan drew his sword and bounded down the steps.  As his foot touched the bottom step, he caught movement into the shadows to his right.  He had less than a grain to think about who or what it was before he pitched forward onto the ground, snoring softly.

Less than a minute later, the gray-cloaked men and the unconscious forms of Lew, Sextus and Rowan were gone and silence reigned supreme in the once boisterous beer garden!

Quintus was vaguely aware that Rowan had left his side, but he was trying to calm his nerves about the impending meeting.  Without turning to look for the ranger, Quintus motioned the barkeep over and said softly, “I am seeking the Lady in Blue”.

The barkeep’s slightly raised eyebrow was the only reaction.  He continued to “clean” the tankard in his hand and jerked his head to Quintus’ right.  “End of the bar, through the curtain, down the hall, first door on the right.”

Quintus nodded his thanks and dropped a solidus on the bar.  He strode off with a false confidence that belied his misgivings.  He passed through the curtain, walked down the hallway and stopped before the door.  Taking a deep breath, he rapped sharply on the door.  “Enter,” called a feminine voice from within.

Quintus pushed the door open and saw a dimly lit room.  A round table occupied the center of the room, surrounded by four chairs.  Three of the chairs were occupied by heavily cloaked figures, whose darkened cowls turned towards the sorcerer as he entered.  The door swung shut behind him.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 13 (Part Two) – Another Pit*

_(DM's Note: The DC for the *Sleep* spell was 13 and all four of them failed it!  We had a bit of a mix-up, since I thougt Rowan had told Quintus where he was going and I was amazed that he just stood at the bar and did nothing.  We then sorted out that Rowan hadn't said anything (Quintus failed his Listen check to hear Sextus) and good RPer that Corey is, he just waited for his meeting!)_

~ Old One


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *They spent the rest of the afternoon buying new gear and they all decided to purchase riding horses to make the return trip to Glynden quicker and more comfortable.  It took sometime to locate a reputable stockman, but several hours and over 5,000 denarii later; the party was the proud owners of five reasonably sturdy mounts, complete with tack.
> 
> (DM’s Note: The stirrup does not yet exist IMC – at least not in this area.  Before the players bought the horses, I explained that the lack of a stirrup meant increased DCs on riding checks.  My brave players were undeterred and went ahead with their purchase!)
> *




They may want to consider Handle Animal skill as well, to try to keep the horses from running away during battle.



> *
> Less than a minute later, the gray-cloaked men and the unconscious forms of Lew, Sextus and Rowan were gone and silence reigned supreme in the once boisterous beer garden!
> 
> ~ Old One *




They have been Agated! (The closest equivalent to Shang-hai I could find.)


----------



## Oberton (Feb 11, 2002)

*Always a good posting...*

Old One,

Nice work!  You have to love SLEEP!  

Otherwise this is a bump!!


----------



## Darklone (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> To Be Continued…
> 
> Next: Session 13 (Part Two) – Captains Courageous
> ...




A sleep spell taking out two lvl4 chaps? Wow. Good rolls for those D4s... 
Looks like several spellcasters there! Or Greater Sleep? Nah, DC too low for that one... 

Iron Will: The feat of your choice!


----------



## Old One (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Notice*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Ahem, I have been reminded by the Lamp Lighter's Local # 401 that I have not delivered praise to this story hour in over 30 days.
> 
> I hereby officially prostrate myself before the wonder that is Old One's world and his long-suffering but finally rewarded players.  This is great stuff.
> 
> Oh, and PS, I would also pay good money for this campaign setting. *




P of H -

Thanks for the good thoughts!  Good to see you stop in.  We are having tons o' fun, even though we have just gone to a 1/month playing schedule (unfortunately).  After several "non-combat" sessions, the PCs are right back in the thick of it...

Look for the conclusion of *Session 13* and the harrowing *Session 14* coming soon!
~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They have been Agated! (The closest equivalent to Shang-hai I could find.) *




MW -

I actually think it might be "Opaled"...since Opal is a big maritime power.  It is amazing what just a few low-level sorcerers can do for you!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Always a good posting...*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> Nice work!  You have to love SLEEP!
> 
> Otherwise this is a bump!! *




O'berton,

Thanks for stoppin' in!  How is your campaign going?  I keep meaning to stop in and comment on the story hour, but my slack @$$ hasn't made it over yet!

I figured that 1 or 2 of them would resist (although I did have casters targeting each one individually).  I did snap them up rather handily!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A sleep spell taking out two lvl4 chaps? Wow. Good rolls for those D4s...
> Looks like several spellcasters there! Or Greater Sleep? Nah, DC too low for that one...
> ...




Darklone -

How's it goin'?

Actually, at the time Sextus was still 3rd, but each player was individually targeted, tipping the odds slightly in favor of the evil DM!

This group either rolls tremendously well or incredibly bad...there just isn't much in between!

Check in soon for another update!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *(DM's Note: The DC for the Sleep spell was 13 and all four of them failed it!  We had a bit of a mix-up, since I thougt Rowan had told Quintus where he was going and I was amazed that he just stood at the bar and did nothing.  We then sorted out that Rowan hadn't said anything (Quintus failed his Listen check to hear Sextus) and good RPer that Corey is, he just waited for his meeting!)
> 
> ~ Old One *




Nice RP by Corey!

I knew that the big cash/magic item windfall would have a payback!  Didn't have to wait long I see .

I'm curious to see whether Quintus gets a chance to actually talk to the mystery lady and negotiate.  It should be comic when he finds out how much of a disadvantage he is negotiating at.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 11, 2002)

*Wahey!*

Hey all!

Well ... will saves is what makes our lvl1000 fighters fade...

What I forgot to add: I would buy that setting too, Old One! 

Sextus is lvl3?? You said he's usually the player of the session with a 2hero point award... Can't he buy a few Xps with those points? I mean why is Quintus ahead of him? They started together, isn't it?

My char will be going for several will buffing feats soon after reading this... (multiclassing monk, bard, wizard, sorcerer...PALADIN!)


----------



## Galfridus (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> (DM's Note: The DC for the *Sleep* spell was 13 and all four of them failed it




Bah, they got what they deserved for not checking out the rooftops first. They need a psion with _Mindlink_ badly!

That, and some real dice.


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 11, 2002)

A couple of minor corrections ...

Rowan did in fact say something, but in the confusion at the table, Quintus' player didn't hear it. With the excitement of the moment it isn't untypical for some quick communications to get drowned out by the rapid-fire player to player and player to DM communications.

Also, Rowan had been scanning the rooftops, but once inside the Lusty Whale he could no longer do so and that's when they made themselves visible to targets.

In fact, the first thing Rowan did once outside was to spot a target on a rooftop and go for his bow. The bow came out and the ground met his face ... zzzzzzzz

All things considered it's a good thing I wasn't heard.


----------



## Old One (Feb 11, 2002)

*Session 13 (Part Two)*

*Another Pit*

Awareness came to Rowan, Lew and Rosë as they banged off doorways and against stonewalls.  Each had their hands manacled behind their backs and heads covered with a rough burlap sack.  Four pairs of strong hands carried each and it seemed like they were going down.

Rosë cautiously flexed his arms, testing the strength of his bonds.  “This one’s awake!” A raspy voice called out.

“Quiet!” A retort echoed from ahead of the barbarian.

The Brigante felt the hands holding him tighten their grip and his shoulders sagged in despair.  Ahead, Rowan thought he heard the sound of running water.  Lew offered up a silent prayer of deliverance to _Osirian_ and Sextus did nothing but hang limply between his captors, blood seeping from an angry raised welt on the back of his head.

**********************************

In the back room of the _Lusty Whale_, Quintus eyed the three cloaked figures cautiously.  The one closest to him rose and walked towards him, while doffing its hood.  Quintus saw lustrous dark hair, lightly touched with gray, framing an older, but still beautiful, female face.  The striking woman extended her hand in greeting and Quintus noted deep blue robes beneath her cloak.

“I am Andrimia.  I must apologize for our mean surroundings and the secrecy of this meeting.  The reason for our caution will hopefully soon be made clear,” she swept her free hand towards the table and one of the other hoods feel away, “this is my associate, Casian.”

An older man with a fringe of gray hair surrounding his balding pate inclined his head in greeting.  The man was unremarkable save for his prominent Adam’s apple and tufts of hair sprouting from his ears.  The third figure remained immobile.  Quintus nodded to Casian and looked Andrimia square in the face.  “It is customary for those calling a meeting to reveal themselves,” the sorcerer purred.

Slender hands rose to push back the remaining cowl, revealing the auburn locks and deep green eyes of Drusilla.  Half-a-dozen emotions played across the face of the last of the Cassuvius daughters for a few grains, then she leapt from her seat and ran to embrace Quintus.  After a few awkward moments, the blushing sorcerer disengaged from Drusilla, who quickly regained her composure and demurely returned to her seat.

“Now that we are all acquainted, won’t you please join us?” Andrimia indicated the open chair. “Wine?”

Quintus moved to the proffered chair while declining the offer of wine politely.  “Why am I here?”

***********************************

Damp, humid air and the stench of offal and worse assaulted Rowan’s nose.  He considered the dockside air to be foul, but the smells wafting by him now were much worse!  He heard several hastily whispered words, the grinding of metal on metal and the creak of seldom-oiled hinges.  The quality of the air improved slightly, but the aroma of wood smoke was prominent.  He thought he caught the sound of several other doors being opened then almost jumped from his skin when a loud metallic clang reverberated beside him.

He heard a muffled laugh, and then found himself flying through the air or falling.  He hit a hard stone floor with enough force to knock the wind from his lungs and spent the next few grains gagging and coughing.  He felt another heavy body roll across his legs and several groans.  ‘Great,’ he thought to himself, ‘another pit!’

***************************************

Quintus listened carefully as Andrimia discussed her relationship to Drusilla and the current state of affairs in Oar.  She and her compatriots represented a loosely knit coalition of independent merchants known as the “Reds”.  They preferred trade with low tariffs and few restrictions from governmental bodies or guilds.  They were opposed on the Merchant’s Council in Oar by the “Greens”, headed by Antoinine Sestius.  Quintus stiffened slightly at the name, but did not interrupt.

The “Greens”, Andrimia explained, wanted to place all manner of restrictions on trade – the proper permits, inspections of cargo and warehouses, registered carriers and guild authority over most industries.  “It will be akin to the old days of the Imperial Bureaucracy.  The halfling trade houses haven’t yet staked out a position in this argument, but I fear that if Antoinine Sestius is able to gain additional seats for his followers on the Merchant’s Council, he will grow strong enough to exert his will upon everyone in town.”

Quintus nodded politely, but countered, “This sounds like a local trade dispute, what does this have to do with Drusilla, me and my companions?”

“As you know, Antoinine’s daughter Domita married Drusilla’s father.  It is Drusilla’s belief, which I happen to share, that Antoinine’s aim was to secure the ore and livestock trade in Glynden by murdering Drusilla and her sisters, followed by Calian, thereby ensuring Domita’s – and by extension – Antoinine’s control of the Cassuvius fortune.  Domita’s first husband died under suspicious circumstances and I feel the pattern fits.” Andrimia paused for a moment and looked at Drusilla, who nodded her head. 

“In addition, we have reason to believe that Antoinine Sestius is either directly or indirectly involved with criminal element’s in and around Oar.  The presence of his grandson, under magical disguise, with the forces of the Bandit King, Skilorn, is cause for great concern.  We feel that Antoinine Sestius may in fact control or actually _be_ Maythrax, head of Oar’s underworld element, the Shadow Blades.”

The discussion continued for sometime, with Quintus asking astute questions about the various factions.  He felt that Andrimia was being honest with him as far as her answers went, but that she might be leaving out some key elements.  He allowed her to finish and thanked her for her time and concern.  “You have given me much to think about.  I will share this information with my companions and see what they make of it.  I am glad to see that Drusilla is safe.  How do I contact you to speak further?”

Andrimia gave him the name of several shops in town where he could use the “Lady in Blue” codeword.  “If there is an emergency, seek out Captain Rook of the _Sea Eagle_, he will know how to find me.”

Quintus nodded and rose to leave.

“Before you go, there is one last item.” She reached into her robes and pulled out a rolled parchment. “These were posted around the town this morning.”

Quintus unfurled the parchment and read.  He finished and looked at the others, who regarded him intently.  The parchment held general descriptions of Quintus and his companions – though no names - along with the promise of a 10,000 denarii reward for their capture.  The Merchant Council of Oar was accusing them of the murder of Acrius Sestius!

*************************************

Lew, Rosë, Rowan and the groggy Sextus sat in the dank pit, their backs against the rough stone wall and pain shooting through their cramped arms, still held immobile by the manacles.  Despite their best efforts, they could not even get the burlap sacks pulled from their heads, although Rosë was doing his best to chew his way free!

They heard muffled talking above them, then silence.  _Drag - thump, drag - thump, drag-thump_.  The heavy footsteps of someone did not walk properly halted above them, then echoed into silence.  A soft, raspy voice - dripping with venom – wheezed, “So here they are…where is the last?”

“We should have him shortly, Master!” Came a reply.

“Know that I have not yet decided what your fate is.  Perhaps it will be the mines of Beryl or the gladiator pits of Agate.  Perhaps you will be a galley slave for Opal or become food for the gnolls.  Know this, vermin, whatever your fate is, you will curse you miserable existence until it is snuffed out!  Sweet dreams…”

Harsh laughter followed the shuffling gait of the anonymous speaker, then silence returned to the pit, broken only by the ragged breathing of the four companions.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 13 (Part Three) – Captains Courageous*

~ Old One


----------



## WSmith (Feb 12, 2002)

Old One, or Oberton, quick question. The old message board are still closed. I was trying to access the thread about the Campaign info in the "Whereabouts" section for some info from the old boards. 

I remember certain races only are allowed to the players at start. I know Human and halfling, no elves, but what about the Saar and the kaizagugu or whatever the dwarves are called?  

Also are there any classes you don't allow?

Oberton, I still love the site. Keep it up my friend. It looks great


----------



## Lela (Feb 12, 2002)

*I now claim page 3!!  (insert evil DM laugh)*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *Old One, or Oberton, quick question. The old message board are still closed. I was trying to access the thread about the Campaign info in the "Whereabouts" section for some info from the old boards.
> 
> I remember certain races only are allowed to the players at start. I know Human and halfling, no elves, but what about the Saar and the kaizagugu or whatever the dwarves are called?
> 
> ...




I'm not sure about the races but I know he didn't allow Paladin to be taken.  He considers that a PrC of some type.

Anyway, on the races, I don't think that any DM would allow only two races to start out with unless he had a darn good reason.  
That said, Old One would deffinatally be one that would have a good reason up his sleeve somewhere.


Old One:  WOW!  I love your story.  It's always amazing!  I do think you should publish.  Not just the campaign setting but this story itself--though it might be too late there.  

You have a great talant for creation and I don't think you should deny your talants to so many who need them and, more important, are willing to *PAY* for them.   You should do something you love and something you're good at.  This seems to fit.  And it helps others at the same time.

Live the dream man, live the dream.


----------



## Lela (Feb 12, 2002)

*Oh, a question.*

With the new boards (very shinny) are we still doing the 10-page max?  I thought I saw Pkitty at 15 or 20 pages recently.  Maybe I was just tired.


----------



## Corey (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> (Quintus failed his Listen check to hear Sextus) and good RPer that Corey is, he just waited for his meeting!)[/i]
> 
> ~ Old One [/B]




Hmm...undeserved, but appreciated, credit.  Actually, Jim/Rowan did say something when he left the Lusty Whale.  My mind was wandering into the fog of encroaching old age and I missed it completely.

I'm going to be out of town when Old One posts the stuff from Session 14, be sure he explains why being surrounded by meat is the solution to Rose's combat problems.   

Corey


----------



## Old One (Feb 12, 2002)

*FG Stuff*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *Old One, or Oberton, quick question. The old message board are still closed. I was trying to access the thread about the Campaign info in the "Whereabouts" section for some info from the old boards.
> 
> I remember certain races only are allowed to the players at start. I know Human and halfling, no elves, but what about the Saar and the kaizagugu or whatever the dwarves are called?
> 
> ...




WSmith -

Check your e-mail!

In brief, the allowable races for beginning PCs are:

 Humans
 Halflings
 Caeldyn (literally "elf-blooded" or PHB 1/2 elves)
 Khazardyn (literally "dwarf-blooded" or 1/2 dwarves)
 Saar

Full-blooded dwarves, elves and gnomes have faded into legend and folklore.

Also, the _Paladin_ and _Monk_ are pseudo-PrCs, meaning they are unavailable for beginning PCs.  Both require special skills and training that must be sought out.

Hope that helps!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 12, 2002)

*(Blushing Furiously) Thanks and...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *With the new boards (very shinny) are we still doing the 10-page max?  I thought I saw Pkitty at 15 or 20 pages recently.  Maybe I was just tired. *




Lela -

Thanks as always for stopping in!  You lavish praise above will soon have my head so big that my players will be forced to make emergency pre-game surgery to return it to normal size!

What DM doesn't secretly aspire to see his or her creation or words emblazoned in print and spread across the Barnes and Nobles landscape?  Alas, RL considerations will keep that a dream for now, but who knows what may yet come!

I thought we were still under a 10-page limit, so I cut mine off at 10 and started a new one.  I think it may actually be a 200-post limit...either that or Pkitty has special dispensation!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Session 13 (Part One)*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm...undeserved, but appreciated, credit.  Actually, Jim/Rowan did say something when he left the Lusty Whale.  My mind was wandering into the fog of encroaching old age and I missed it completely.
> 
> ...




Corey -

Duly noted!  May your journey be safe!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (Feb 12, 2002)

*Money- the root of all evil? (shameless Kalamar add)*

Question: Can't Sextus buy some more Xps for his hero points?

I do love those developments. Being a wilderness fan, I enjoy those citydwellings a lot!

About Roses combat problems... Depends if the meat consists of a dragons maw?


----------



## Old One (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Money- the root of all evil? (shameless Kalamar add)*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Question: Can't Sextus buy some more Xps for his hero points?
> 
> I do love those developments. Being a wilderness fan, I enjoy those citydwellings a lot!
> 
> About Roses combat problems... Depends if the meat consists of a dragons maw? *




Darklone -

He can indeed!  He was too far from 4th to do so several sessions ago and had just used a bunch to affect some rolls, so he didn't have enough.

He is now 4th level!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Money- the root of all evil? (shameless Kalamar add)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Darklone -
> 
> ...




I bet they wish they would have affected those will saves? *evil DM cackle*


----------



## Gideon (Feb 12, 2002)

*Rock the house*

You guys rock!!!!! And add me to the list of people that would purchase Faded Glory.


----------



## Old One (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Rock the house*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *You guys rock!!!!! And add me to the list of people that would purchase Faded Glory. *




Gideon -

Thanks for stopping by and thanks for the vote of confidence!  With all of this support, maybe I'll just have to roll out a full-blown campaign setting PDF!

Check back soon for new updates!

~ Old One


----------



## WSmith (Feb 12, 2002)

Old One, thanks. I replied. 

Things are not looking good for the protagonists!  I hate to say it can't get much worse, because ... 

I wonder if the catheral or Viato are linked with either the Reds or the Greens.


----------



## Lela (Feb 13, 2002)

*Old One's head.*

Well, I'm sure that the players will pay for that pre-game _deswelling_ so I won't risk hurting them.

You are a great story teller though.  I think that just these write ups--compiled--would make a great book.  If done well.  Look at how good Dragonlance went, it was also a DnD game origanally.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Old One's head.*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> You are a great story teller though.  I think that just these write ups--compiled--would make a great book.  If done well.  Look at how good Dragonlance went, it was also a DnD game origanally. *




Great book: Agreed. Not to offend some of the other storytellers here, but yours is more booklike... considering the writing style. Most of the others "tell their story", you write a book about it.

Dragonlance: Ok, Old One, forget the book! We don't need another Krynn!


----------



## Old One (Feb 13, 2002)

*Thanks Guys!*

Lela and Darklone -

Thanks for the encouragement and kind words (although I must admit the DL doesn't really make my list of good fantasy)!  I will keep plugging away with my little ol' story hour, but who knows what may come!

~ Old One


----------



## sword-dancer (Feb 13, 2002)

Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Old one, I think you need a copyright lawyer quick
> 
> Maybe you should shop for a publisher.  I'd buy your campaign setting. *




You wouldn`t be alone!!!


----------



## WSmith (Feb 13, 2002)

Old One, I have to chime in and give some well due credit. If I can feel my olafactory senses bombarded with the stench of the fish and sewage of Oar, or feel the tension as the party ventures through the wilderness, expecting a gnoll ambush at every hill crest just by reading your text, you truly have a gift.


----------



## Oberton (Feb 13, 2002)

*Art Volunteers*

Volunteers

So, are there any artist out there who would volunteer their talent to render some of the more famous scenes in Old Ones story hour?   If so, I can provide online storage and such for free! 


Any takers?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 13, 2002)

*Captured!*

Can't wait until session 14 to see what happens. Who is that Sestius fellow that the party is accused of murdering?

Quintis and Drusilla....

what is a lone sorcerer to do? He has alter self! Hope he uses it!


----------



## Old One (Feb 13, 2002)

*Guten Tage (or Guten Abend)*



			
				sword-dancer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You wouldn`t be alone!!! *




sword-dancer,

Thanks for dropping by and thanks for the vote of confidence.  Based on the number of German fans - I would need to make sure that the first translation would be auf Deutsch!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 13, 2002)

*Bubble-Head Growing Larger...*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *Old One, I have to chime in and give some well due credit. If I can feel my olafactory senses bombarded with the stench of the fish and sewage of Oar, or feel the tension as the party ventures through the wilderness, expecting a gnoll ambush at every hill crest just by reading your text, you truly have a gift. *




WSmith -

Good thing we don't play again for a bit...it will take my head that long to deflate!  I must admit that my long-repressed "inner writer" comes out through the story hour (and other campaign related writings).  Now if I could just find something to pay the bills whilst I pound away on the keyboard!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Captured!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Can't wait until session 14 to see what happens. Who is that Sestius fellow that the party is accused of murdering?
> 
> Quintis and Drusilla....
> 
> what is a lone sorcerer to do? He has alter self! Hope he uses it! *




Broc -

Thanks for stopping in!  Pay close attention, this gets a little tricky...

They are accused of murdering Acrius Sestius - merchant of Oar - who is the step-brother of Drusilla Cassuvius.  Acrius' mother, Domita, is married to Drusilla's father Calian.  Acrius' grandfather is Antoinine Sestius, head of the "Greens" in Oar.

During the major battle against the large gnoll warband outside the ruins of Greenspire, where the party won against amazing odds, they killed a gnoll leader they had nicknamed "Scarnose".  "Scarnose" the gnoll was the one who murdered the other two Cassuvius daughters at the ruined villa.  After Rose chopped his head off, the body of "Scarnose" shimmered and became that of a dark-haired human - Acrius Sestius.

The party found a dull gray stone dagger pendant around the corpse's neck that activiated a shadowy, opaque window in mid-air when touched.  The party is fairly certain that the pendant was some type of scrying device.  They carried the head and pendant around with them for several days, then stuck the head on a poll with a sign that read _heretic_ along the Great Northern Road.

Now, presumably through the offices of Antoinine Sestius, they are being accused of murder!

~ Old One


----------



## sword-dancer (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Guten Tage (or Guten Abend)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sword-dancer,
> 
> ...




No chance,

I wouldn`wait so long, and I would prefer the original anyway!
(signed naturally )


----------



## Lela (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Guys!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Lela and Darklone -
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement and kind words (although I must admit the DL doesn't really make my list of good fantasy)!  I will keep plugging away with my little ol' story hour, but who knows what may come!
> 
> ~ Old One *




Well, I thought DL was good.  Regardless, I was refering to its popularity and sales.

I do think that your style is better and more life-like.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Guten Tage (or Guten Abend)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *snip*
> Based on the number of German fans - I would need to make sure that the first translation would be auf Deutsch!
> ...




Hey OldOne,

if you ever "officialize" your setting and need someone for this translation, just tell me, i would be really happy to do it for you 

Dougal
"Hope shall be the blade that severs our bonds"


----------



## Darklone (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Guten Tage (or Guten Abend)*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey OldOne,
> 
> ...




GNOME ALERT!

Well. Dougal you start at the end, I started at the beginning already... Oops.

Setting: Old One, mail to Glen Cook about his Black Company stuff, he could add some things to the world as well


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Glen Cook*

Old One have you ever met Glen Cook in person?


----------



## Old One (Feb 15, 2002)

*Didn't Mean to "Dis" DL...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I thought DL was good.  Regardless, I was refering to its popularity and sales.
> 
> I do think that your style is better and more life-like. *




Lela -

Sorry if I busted on DL, I just didn't get into it after the first couple of books.  Thanks again for the vote(s) of confidence.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 15, 2002)

*Dougal and Darklone...*

I would definitely need help on a translation!  My German is way too rusty and I could never write that well anyway...

~ Old One

PS - I actually thought about doing a "Glen Cook" campaign several years ago (well, it was about 10 years ago).  It looks like someone else has already done so:


Black Company D&D


----------



## Old One (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Glen Cook*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Old One have you ever met Glen Cook in person? *




MW -

I have not (I don't make it a lot of "Cons").  I understand that he is one of the nicest guys around...I remeber reading something about how cool he is with the fan base.  Have you met him?

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 15, 2002)

*Update Coming...*

Greetings All!

I have a little more work to do on the conclusion of *Session 13*, then we will move on to a couple of *Interludes* and *Session 14*.  I have company in town right now, but hope to get to it by Saturday or Sunday.

~ Old One


----------



## Oberton (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Dougal and Darklone...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> I would definitely need help on a translation!  My German is way too rusty and * I could never write that well anyway...
> *




Not true Old One.  You have the gift and the skill to write.  You pay attention to details.  I have noticed your confindence increasing and your attention to detail has not waivered!  Keep up the great work and perhaps one day you will get published!  I know I am enjoying your writing much more than the Forgotten Realms series and it has a certain since of style that Dragon Lance once had! 

Later


----------



## Darklone (Feb 15, 2002)

*Chain bikini*

Nice site that one ... 

Always wanted to hit a chainbikini on certain places... Would you call this disarm"our"ing ?

About the writing: I agree with Oberton.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Feb 15, 2002)

Question for you Old One.

What do you do when your party continually roles so pathetically that they couldnt do something heroic if their life depended on it?

I enjoy the story but heck 3 commoners lead by a single Expert could accomplish more and fail less saves than your party has done in its history.

The whole thing started with 2 dead to a pit and a couple minor rats and has only gotten worse with each passing misadventure.

Eventually the opposition is going to start ignoring them since they know in the long run this party is just not going to give them any real trouble.


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 15, 2002)

Gee thanks for the vote of confidence Doc!

Sheesh!

Here we are busting our butts, getting lambasted by rats and pits, and even a reader gives us no respect!  

Rowan wishes to file a formal protest ... he won't go back to Glynden until he and his companions get some respect!

So there! NYAH!



Keep reading Doc, I think our recent exploits will give everyone, even you, reason to reconsider.


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 15, 2002)

Actually, I think the misadventures of the group are part of the story's appeal.  Chronicles of nigh-invincible adventurers tend to get boring rather quickly.  Plus the strategy of letting the dice "fall as they may" keeps the players on edge and keeps a high level of excitement in the game.  And fumbles always have great comedy value (for the DM and readers, if not the players).  

So here's to our doughty heroes getting ambushed, mauled, enspelled, bitten, and generally harassed, and somehow managing to keep fighting the good fight!

Lazybones


----------



## Old One (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dougal and Darklone...*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not true Old One.  You have the gift and the skill to write.  You pay attention to details.  I have noticed your confindence increasing and your attention to detail has not waivered!  Keep up the great work and perhaps one day you will get published!  I know I am enjoying your writing much more than the Forgotten Realms series and it has a certain since of style that Dragon Lance once had!
> 
> Later *




O'berton,

I was actually talking about my *German* writing...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 16, 2002)

*They get better...*



			
				DocMoriartty said:
			
		

> *Question for you Old One.
> 
> What do you do when your party continually roles so pathetically that they couldnt do something heroic if their life depended on it?
> 
> ...




Doc -

They have actually done pretty good in a couple of places!  They seem to do poorly in situations that should be easy, then perform in spectacular fashion when they should get their butts kicked.

As you will see soon, they can really "bring it" when the chips are down!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 16, 2002)

*Yeah!  What he said...*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Actually, I think the misadventures of the group are part of the story's appeal.  Chronicles of nigh-invincible adventurers tend to get boring rather quickly.  Plus the strategy of letting the dice "fall as they may" keeps the players on edge and keeps a high level of excitement in the game.  And fumbles always have great comedy value (for the DM and readers, if not the players).
> 
> So here's to our doughty heroes getting ambushed, mauled, enspelled, bitten, and generally harassed, and somehow managing to keep fighting the good fight!
> 
> Lazybones *




Lazybones -

Well said!  This group has come close to TPK about 5 times in 14 sessions.  Although they have lost several members and have had several more come within 1 or 2 hps of death, they always manage to squeak by.

If I didn't roll in the open, I would be accused of "fudging" for the PCs.  The dice gods give and the dice gods take away, but the party just keeps rolling along!

Thanks for droppin' by...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 17, 2002)

*Slight Delay...*

Greetings All!

I had hoped to have the conclusion of *Session 14* up today, but just got called out of town for a business trip.  Should have some stuff up by mid-week.

Also, O'berton is doing some redesign on the website...stop on by, check it out and post here to let us know what you think.

Thanks!

~ Old One

Faded Glory Website


----------



## Oberton (Feb 18, 2002)

*Faded Glory as a EN World Hosted site...*

Old One,

What do you think about trying to get Faded Glory as a EN World Hosted Site?  I would help out with the conversion of the site.  I would also help you to keep the site up to date...

What do you think?


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 19, 2002)

*I'm back...*

Old One my brother, how are you?  The trials and travails, and the joys and miracles, of life have fallen into such places that I was able to catch back up on your FG world.  And I'm damn glad to be back, I must say!!

Despite the many bouts of pitiful rolling early on, I love this party and their exploits.  We have two players in our group who suffer through spells of extremist rolling (very bad or very good with no in between), and their frustrations occasionally diminish their roleplaying effectiveness.  Not so with the plucky band of characters you've assembled, though.  They just keep hangin' on by the skin of their collective teeth, and then...*WHAM!!* they unleash great wrath and furious anger upon their foes.  I love it  .

I await the next installment with barely enough patience to function well outside these threads  .  BTW, thank you and Corey very much for all of the kind words regarding Griffin's birth last week!!  Your thoughtful wishes are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old One (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Faded Glory as a EN World Hosted site...*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> What do you think about trying to get Faded Glory as a EN World Hosted Site?  I would help out with the conversion of the site.  I would also help you to keep the site up to date...
> 
> What do you think? *




O'Berton -

Hadn't thought about it...

I am not sure if we have enough info in "presentation form" to make that viable at this point.  Shoot me an e-mail or in the e-groups and let me know your thoughts!

Thanks,

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm back...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One my brother, how are you?  The trials and travails, and the joys and miracles, of life have fallen into such places that I was able to catch back up on your FG world.  And I'm damn glad to be back, I must say!!
> 
> Despite the many bouts of pitiful rolling early on, I love this party and their exploits.  We have two players in our group who suffer through spells of extremist rolling (very bad or very good with no in between), and their frustrations occasionally diminish their roleplaying effectiveness.  Not so with the plucky band of characters you've assembled, though.  They just keep hangin' on by the skin of their collective teeth, and then...WHAM!! they unleash great wrath and furious anger upon their foes.  I love it  .
> 
> I await the next installment with barely enough patience to function well outside these threads  .  BTW, thank you and Corey very much for all of the kind words regarding Griffin's birth last week!!  Your thoughtful wishes are greatly appreciated. *




Quickbeam -

Great to see you back, my friend!  I hope that you joy is continuing from the birth of Griffin and that you and your wife are getting some amount of sleep!

In all my years of playing, I have never seen a group with such rolling extremes...it seems to either be all good or all bad.  They continue to plug away and thier role-playing acumen continues to amaze me.  I hope to have an update or two in place today!

Thanks for the continued readership and congrats again!

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 19, 2002)

Old One:

My wife and I are getting a fair amount of sleep all things considered.  Besides, sleep is highly overrated IMO...that is, until you aren't getting enough of it  .  I promise to be back among your faithful readers henceforth, and thanks again for sending happy words our way regarding Griffin!!

Darklone:

Thank you for your recent email.  I would have responded in like fashion, but couldn't find a valid reply address anywhere.  There is indeed life outside the Boards, but I have nonetheless seen your posts regarding this fine campaign setting.  Best wishes to you and Dougal.  BTW, what's your perspective on why he loves gnomes so much?!?


----------



## Old One (Feb 19, 2002)

*Session 13 (Part Three)*

*Captains Courageous*

Quintus pondered the scroll proclaiming their guilt in the death of Acrius Sestius for several long minutes.  “It is even more critical that I inform my companions of this latest news.  Thank you and I will be in touch soon.”

The sorcerer turned to leave, but his exit was interrupted by a rapid knock at the door.  Casian rose and moved quickly to the portal.  He cracked the door a bit, and then opened it to admit the same scruffy looking fellow that had been shadowing the companions earlier.  The man nodded at Quintus, then moved quickly to Andrimia, bent and began whispering in her ear.”

“This man is in your employ?” Quintus asked, his displeasure evident in his voice.  When Andrimia and Casian nodded, Quintus shook his head and continued, “He needs some remedial training then…we spotted him many times!”

Casian spoke for the first time, “We set him to watch for your protection.”

Quintus mumbled something about being spied upon at every turn, looked at Drusilla for a long moment, then slipped from the room.  He hadn’t gone 5 paces down the hallway when he heard the door open behind him.  “Master Quintus!”

He turned to find Casian, face set in a look hovering between fear and concern, hustling towards him.  “Master Quintus, please come with us and quickly.  I am afraid there is no time to explain!”

Quintus hesitated for a moment, ‘If they meant me harm, they already would have acted,’ he reasoned with himself.

With a shrug of his shoulders, he followed the retreating form of Casian.  As he re-entered the room, he saw Drusilla exiting the room through a previously unseen door.  Andrimia, a palpable air of authority around her, issued one command after another.  “Quickly, my dear, we have little time!  Quintus, follow Drusilla and stay silent.  Casian, shoot the bolt on the door and follow quickly.  Be sure to arm our little friend after you pass!”

Quintus followed Druisilla into a small alcove, through a trap door in the floor and down a wooden ladder.  He heard the pounding of flesh on wood from behind and looked up in time to see Andrimia start down the ladder.  Muffled curses floated down from above as he continued his descent.  The pungent smell of stagnant water, offal and other waste assaulted Quintus’ nostrils as alighted from the ladder and into a handsbreadth of fetid muck.  He glanced around quickly, taking stock of his surroundings.

Slime-covered walls, made of old, discolored stone, arched overhead, rising four paces from the floor.  The scruffy man stood nearby, holding a hooded lantern and glancing nervously down the passage in both directions.  Drusilla also stood nearby, her hood once again drawn up to cover her face.  Within several grains, Andrimia and Casian splashed down from the ladder and Andrimia motioned to the scruffy man, who set off at a rapid pace.

No one spoke as they made their way through the ancient sewers under Oar and the scruffy man made so many turns that Quintus was soon hopelessly lost.  Once, he thought he heard the ring of metal off of stone in the distance, but the only regular sounds where their own soft footfalls and labored breathing.  Finally, the lantern-bearer halted and ran his hands lightly over the wall.  A section of stone slid away on well-oiled runners, revealing another wooden ladder – this one leading up.  Drusilla began climbing and Quintus followed her.  Behind him, Andrimia dipped her head and spoke to the scruffy man in clipped, urgent tones.

Quintus emerged from another trap door into the center of a dank under cellar.  He stood and followed Drusilla up a flight of stone stairs, through a sturdy door and into a large storage room stacked from floor to ceiling with crates, boxes and barrels of all shapes and sizes.  A door flew open on the opposite side of the room and several unkempt looking men entered with leveled crossbows.

********************

Rosë growled in frustration.  He had managed to gnaw partly through the sack covering his head, but could see little in the dim light.  The hazy outlines of his companions were barely visible in the darkness of the pit.  He strained for the hundredth time against his manacles, but the strength of the chains defeated even his mighty thews.

Brother Lew spoke quietly, “Rest, Rosë.  You will probably need your strength later.”

********************

Quintus stepped in front of Drusilla and began to summon his _Sleep_ magic.  “No,” Andrimia called as she entered the room.  “They are my men.  Please make yourself as comfortable as you may.  I will have food and drink brought as soon as possible.”

She paused for a moment and looked Quintus fully in the eyes.  “I am afraid that I have some ill news,” she said, gave never wavering.  “It seems as though our enemies move more quickly then we do.  Your friends have been taken.”

Quintus’ heart sank in his chest.  Reading the despair plainly evident on the sorcerer’s face, she continued.  “Do not give up hope.  One of my men followed the assailants and if we act quickly, we may be able to save your friends before any great ill can befall them.  Please, wait here and I shall return soon.”

With that, she swept from the room with Casian in tow.  A few turns of the minute glass later, a lad of perhaps fourteen winters entered with a wooden tray laden with food and drink.  Drusilla nibbled at a bit of the fare, but Quintus left it untouched as he paced back and forth around the crates and barrels.  After what seemed like an eternity, the door opened again and Andrimia re-entered, trailed by a lean man well dressed in silver-trimmed black.

“May I present Captain Octavius Rook, master of the _Sea Eagle_.  Captain Rook, this is Quintus Scipio.  I have already briefed Captain Rook on our dilemma and he may be able to help us!”

The lean man flashed Quintus a disarming smile, accompanied by a perfunctory bow as the sorcerer sized him up.  Octavius Rook stood just under three paces high.  Close-cropped dark hair, feathered with gray and piercing black eyes graced his head.  Well-made clothing – tunic, breeches and boots cut and stitched from black cloth and leather – clung to his slender frame.  Several blades of various lengths hung from scabbards attached to the woven silver belt that rode just above his hips and several other silver details broke the monotony of the outfit.  “Well, young Scipio,” Captain Rook boomed in a voice used to commanding men, “what can my men and I do for you?”

To Quintus, it was less of a question than a test or even a challenge.  A wry smile played across the sorcerer’s face as he squared his shoulders and responded, “My friends have been captured and I need your help – if you are up to the task!”

Captain Rook roared with laughter and clapped Quintus on the shoulder with a blow that belied his lean frame, “Well said, lad!  I will put it to my crew, but it will be up to you to convince them.  Coin and loot are always good things to mention when asking for their help.”

With that, he strode to the door and flung it open.  “Come on in, you cutthroats.  There’s a friend of Lady Andrimia here who needs some help and has a proposition for you!”

Quintus stepped back involuntarily as a score of the most unsavory looking fellows he had ever seen filed into the room.  A cacophony of bright colors leapt towards the sorcerer.  He noted preponderance of reds, blues and yellows, but very little green.  They were heavily armed, but lightly armored and Quintus noted several missing hands and eyes among the bunch.  They plopped themselves onto crates and boxes, eying the sorcerer expectantly.  Quintus cleared his throat and began nervously, “My friends have been taken and I ask for you help in getting them back…”

His voice trailed off as he noted rolled eyes and bored looks.  It was clear that this tact wasn’t working.  He pulled the pouch full of coins from his belt and shook it overhead.  “A bounty of 100 denarii for any man who comes with me plus the greatest drunk you have ever had!”

The assembly roared with approval, thrusting bared weapons into the air.  “What about loot, Cap’n?” A voice called from the throng.

Captain Rook looked at Quintus.  “You are welcome to anything you find, except my friends personal possessions!”

The cheers redoubled, then trebled as Casian rolled a cask of rum into the room, followed by a lad bearing a huge tray of tankards.  Quintus was astonished at the speed with which Captain Rook’s crew emptied the cask, the last drops drained from the upended container by a barrel-chested Khazardyn with a hook in place of his left hand. 

_(DM’s Note: Quintus rolled very well on his *Diplomacy* roll!)_ 

“Well then, lad, we best be off before they decide to start their legendary drunk now.  Lady Andrimia tells me you know something of the magic arts.  My pet mage is away on business right now and any help you can provide there will help things go much smoother.  What can you do?”

Captain Rook nodded, a decidedly shark-like grin spreading across his face as Quintus enumerated his powers.  “Shape-changing magic, eh?  Perfect!”

The Captain bellowed a few commands and his crew rapidly prepared to depart.  Quintus was gratified to see the efficient response.  He started to check his gear and felt a slender hand slip into his own.  He turned to see Drusilla looking up at him.  She gave his hand a fierce squeeze, then disappeared into the press.  

Andrimia joined them briefly and whispered to Captain Rook.  He nodded, grinning and caught up her hand, busing it with a fleeting kiss.  He motioned for Quintus to join him, then strode back down the stone stairs and descended the ladder into the sewers, the sorcerer in tow.

They found two men waiting for them below with hooded lanterns.  Captain Rook waved to the men and they set off through the maze of sewer passages.  Although he tried to keep track of their progress, Quintus’ lack of reference points made navigation all but impossible, so he soon gave up.  They traveled for nearly thirty turns of the minute glass through many twists and turns before the men leading them halted.

Captain Rook turned to the members of the crew behind him and whispered, “Bring him up!”

Quintus saw a badly beaten man being drug to the front in the grasp of two burly sailors.  “Ah, there you are, my good fellow,” the Captain said pleasantly.  “Would you be so kind as to tell us today’s password?”

Despite having one eye swollen shut and a multitude of bruises on his face, the prisoner did his best to look fierce and glared back at his interrogator.  “No?  Unfortunate.  Gentlemen, if you please.”

One of the sailors clapped a meaty paw over the prisoner’s mouth and the other wrenched the man’s left arm up behind his back at an impossible angle.  Quintus saw the man’s shoulder joint ripple under the shreds of his gray tunic, followed by an audible pop and the sickening sound of bone grinding against bone.  The man’s body arched in pain as the sailor destroyed his joint.  The wretch slumped in defeat and nodded to Captain Rook through tears of agony.

The crewman holding the man’s mouth loosened his grip and the man whispered the password to Captain Rook between ragged gasps.  “Thank you, sir!  You have been of great service and I will see that no other harm comes to you…provided you are telling us the truth.  Quintus, can you make yourself look like this man?  Yes?  Be sure to add in a couple of bumps and bruises!”

Quintus stood before the man and tried to look beyond the ruin of his face.  He concentrated for a moment, then cast his _Alter Self_ magic.  The man’s eyes bugged out of his head when he saw his own visage looking back at him.

_(DM’s Note: *Alter Self* gives +10 to disguise checks and Quintus’ *Bluff* skill gives an additional +2, for a total of +12 on his roll.  I think his total result was about 25!)_

“Do you have the password?” Captain Rook asked Quintus softly.  The sorcerer nodded and the Captain continued, “At the end of this corridor you will find a door.  Go to the door and speak the password.  Hopefully they will let you in.  Once you are in, do your best to keep the door open, for we will be right on your heels.  Agreed!”

Quintus had little time to digest the flaws in the plan.  What if the password had changed?  What if he couldn’t keep the door open?  What if Captain Rook and his crew didn’t arrive in time?  He pushed the thoughts from his mind as he made his way down the corridor towards a barely visible door, hooded lantern in hand.  He steeled himself as he halted before the door and spoke the password, a daring plan forming in his mind.

An eye-high slot slid open.  “What happened to you?”

“Quick, let me in!” Quintus croaked, holding his stomach.  He was greatly relieved to hear several door bolts being slid back.

The door opened partway and Quintus saw a small guard chamber.  Four men in gray cloaks occupied the room, one at the door and the remainder spaced about the room with loaded crossbows pointed towards him.  Quintus stumbled into the room and dropped to his knees, taking care to ensure his body blocked the door from being quickly closed.  “I am going to be sick!”

The man at the door skipped a step or two back from the kneeling Quintus, who used the momentary confusion to complete his readied _Sleep_ magic.  One of the crossbowmen cried out and swung his weapon up to skewer the sorcerer, but it was too late.  All four guards slumped to the floor, sound asleep!  

_(DM’s Note: Quintus readied an action to cast *Sleep* after entering the room.  He also rolled a 22 on his *Bluff* check, so he got the drop on them!)_

Behind him, Quintus heard the pounding of many feet and allowed himself the briefest of smiles…

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 13 (Part Four) - Battle Royale!*

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 19, 2002)

A gripping tale, some excellent rolling of the dice (the crowd cheers), and a bit of clever roleplaying...these are the things great adventures are made of  !!

When do we get the next installment?


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 19, 2002)

Great update... hopefully the prisoners will get a chance to contribute somehow to the rescue! (or did you let those players handle some of the NPCs during this session?)

LB


----------



## Old One (Feb 19, 2002)

*Quickbeam and Lazybones...*

I hope to have another update in tomorrow...

Things actually moved pretty quick during the session, but you will have to wait to see how the prisoners fared!

~ Old One


----------



## Oberton (Feb 19, 2002)

*Darn Spell Casters....*

Nothing like a spell caster to mess up a good old fashioned fight... 

I can see the cut-throats run into the room expecting armed resistance... Hehe... and there waiting amoung the sleeping men is the spell caster waiting for the fighters... hehe...


I wish my players played that smart!


----------



## Old One (Feb 20, 2002)

*Session 13 (Part Four)*

*Battle Royale!*

Quintus stood to the side as Captain Rook’s crew burst into the room.  Within a few grains, flashing knives left pools of blood flowing from four still forms.  Quintus felt a momentary pang of guilt at the killing of the four sleeping guards, but he pushed the thoughts aside.  ‘Sextus is somewhere in this place and I must find him!’ 

The sailors spread out, carefully moving forward while looking for traps and other “suprises”.  Their caution was warranted as several inadvertently sprung blade and bear traps.  Howls of anger and salty curses echoed through the chamber and reverberated beyond.  Captain Rook moved through his men, using a slender ivory wand to heal those injured while urging the others forward.

Quintus found himself caught up in a knot of ten or so crewman as they surged through the hallways and rooms of the hideout.  They passed through several chambers – clearly living quarters and exercise rooms – before running headlong into a small group of men emerging from a side passage.  The sailors recovered their wits first and leapt at the gray-cloaked men with blood-curdling howls.  The fight was short and nasty.

One of their opponents broke contact immediately after blades were crossed and fled down a hallway.  The remainder fell under the flashing blades of Rook’s crew, although several of the sailors reeled from serious wounds.  Captain Rook arrived with the balance of his men and the entire band pushed forward.  Quintus could hear the alarm being raised ahead of them as muffled shouts echoed through the corridors.

********************

Rowan awoke with a start as faint sounds wafted down into their pit.  He concentrated on the sounds for a minute, but they faded away.  Had he heard the sounds of battle?  The ranger quietly called to his companions.

********************

Captain Rook had long since abandoned any pretense of stealth.  He shouted commands, healed injured sailors with his magic wand and kept the crew moving through hideout.  They soon entered a larger chamber – some manner of sitting room, with doors leading out in all directions.  “Which way, Quintus?” The Captain thundered.

“Right!” The sorcerer responded, “Always right!”

Captain Rook motioned ahead with his blades and a clump of sailors, Quintus in their midst, surged down a short hallway and into the long side of a large, dining room with a vaulted ceiling – 20 paces across and twice as many wide.  Quintus saw that half of the 10 heavy trestle tables in the room had been turned onto their sides and armed men, about half-a-dozen on each side, waited for them.  He saw a man in dark green robes completing an arcane pass and crossbows being leveled.

The sorcerer took all of this in over the space of a grain or two before bolts sliced through his group, followed by a devastating blast of electrical energy!

Quintus managed to duck under part of crackling beam, but many of the sailors weren’t as lucky.  Several caught the full brunt of the magic and dropped, blackened and smoking to the floor.  Others reeled, crying out in pain and clutching at crossbow bolts protruding from their body.  Even the partial impact left the sorcerer reeling, barely on his feet.  He slumped against the wall as Rook’s crew charged into the room to engage their opponents.

********************

Rowan was sure that he heard the sounds of battle!  He struggled to his feet and began shouting, “We’re in here!  We’re in here!”

Lew, Sextus and Rosë found their feet as well and joined in the desperate chorus!

********************

A wild melee ensued in the dining chamber.  Sailors and gray-cloaked men whirled, thrust and hacked at each other.  Gladius thrusts, knife strokes and crossbow bolts all found their mark, felling bodies and slickening the stone floor with blood.  To the right of the hallway they had entered from, the sailors with Quintus quickly pushed the gray-cloaked men back.  Several fell and remainder formed a protective knot around the green clad mage.  

On the left flank however, a large man, protected by _lorica segmentata_ and wielding a spatha in both hands, chopped down several crewmen.  In short order, he pushed the sailors back, allowing the gray-cloaks behind him room to ply their crossbows.

Quintus fished a healing draught from his pouch and drained the contents, then moved forward to help support the assault.  Captain Rook arrived at the same moment with several more sailors bearing freshly healed wounds.  He took a few grains to assess the situation, and then charged towards the enemy mage.

Quintus called upon his _Sleep_ spell and felled several of the gray-cloaks, but the enemy spatha wielder and several others with him caved in the left side of the line, sending sailors flying.  Quintus found himself caught in the gap and the subject of a flurry of blows which rapidly stripped all of the fresh healing (and then some) from the sorcerer.  A couple of sailors flanked the burly fighter, but their blows failed to penetrate his heavy armor.

Captain Rook and his element made short work of the mage and his bodyguards.  Soon all of them were writhing on the blood-soaked floor.  He paused for a moment and listened.  Then he motioned to one of his men, “I think our friends are behind this door!”

Two of the sailors with him flung open the door and passed through.  Captain Rook turned in time to see another sailor fall to the blade of the heavily armored warrior.  Infuriated, the Captain bellowed, “You there, sir.  Stop picking on my henchmen and face me!”

**********************

“Look out below!” An unfamiliar voice called down.

The companions heard the sound of rope sliding into the pit, followed by light footfalls.  “Let’s see what we can do for ye, gents!” A rather nasally and high-pitched voice spoke in clipped tones.

Sextus blinked as the canvas bag was drug roughly from his head.  A wiry, weather-beaten man, stripped to the waist and even shorter than Sextus grinned a gap-toothed smile at the bard.  “Just be a moment then, laddie, around you go an’ lemme have a look at that lock!”

*************************

Quintus, staggering once again, watched as Captain Rook moved forward and dispatched the enemy fighter with several well-placed blows.  The few remaining grays broke and fled down a hallway directly opposite of the one they had entered through.  Several sailors started to pursue, but Rook’s curt command halted them.  “No, lads!  Stand fast and secure this room.  Stand by to repel boarders, see to your comrades and see what can be found.”

Captain Rook then moved among his men, using his wand to save those that could be saved and giving a quick pat to those that had passed beyond the Deathsgate.  Quintus moved to the door on the right side of the chamber where several sailors where helping to free his friends.  He paused for a moment when he spied a tangle of gear laying just beyond the fallen mage in the corner of the room.  He waved off a couple of sailors who were heading for Rowan’s bow and Rosë’s axe.  Momentary looks of disappointment crossed their faces, and then they turned and began to loot a fallen foe.  Quintus paused to rifle through the robes of the fallen mage, coming away with pouch-laden belt and small tome.  Glancing up, he saw Captain Rook’s crew stripping the enemy dead with practiced efficiency.  ‘Like a pack of wolves worrying a fallen deer!’ Quintus thought wryly.

“Quickly, lads, I don’t want to overstay our welcome!”

As if to underscore Rook’s plea for speed, several crossbow bolts rattled down the hallway their last enemies had fled down and Quintus picked up a chant of arcane power.  Two _Magic Missiles_ flashed from the opening and struck one of the looters, who cursed and dove for cover.

***************************

Meanwhile, Rowan, Lew, Rosë and Sextus – their arms cramped from hours in the manacles – were having great difficulty climbing the rope out of the pit.  After several bruising falls and shouted encouragement from the sailors, they finally began to crawl out of their prison!

_(DM’s Note: I don’t know what it is about this group and pits!  It took them forever to get out of it…climbing rolls of 2, 3 and 5 just don’t cut it, even with all the help)_

***************************

As the last of the party emerged from the pit, Captain Rook began issuing instructions for his crew to depart with all haste.  Rosë and Sextus needed no prompting.  The barbarian caught up his axe, hefted a wounded sailor over each shoulder and sped off down the indicated corridor.  Sextus followed, along with the “walking wounded” from the raiding party.  In the chamber behind them, pressure from the regrouping enemy grew.

Rowan and Lew, furious at their treatment, snatched up their weapons and began firing down the hallway towards the shadowy forms of their opponents.  Quintus supported them by lobbing several spells and the enemy fire slackened for a moment.  Then, several more magic missiles flashed out of the gloom and struck Rowan smartly!

“Time to be leaving now, lads!” Captain Rook called.  When neither Rowan nor Lew heeded his command, he spoke again, irritation plainly evident in his voice.  “Stow those weapons and shove off!”

Quintus, standing near the corridor they had entered from, saw the Captain pull a delicate necklace with several reddish gems from under his tunic and tug one of the gems free.  Rook waited for another grain or two, sighed and flung the gem down the corridor whence the enemy missile and spell fire flew.  “You were warned!”

Rowan saw a translucent red gem, about the size of his thumbnail, go sailing past him and impact on the wall of the corridor about 8 paces away.  A roaring ball of flame erupted from the hall and the edges engulfed both Rowan and Lew with searing fire.  The companions staggered back, bodies and pride singed and Quintus whistled under his breath, ‘Neat trick!’

The three friends followed the last of the sailors from the room and raced after Captain Rook.

At the head of the strung out column, Rosë and Sextus slowed and then halted.  They had no idea where they were going!  A gaggle of sailors broke past them and they fell in behind.  Just as they passed through a chamber, a door flew open and several gray-cloaked men leapt out, blades flashing.  Rosë, hampered by his unconscious charges, continued, but Sextus turned and gave battle.

Quintus, Lew and Rowan arrived just in time to give the hard-pressed bard succor and the gray-cloaks soon joined their fellows in death.  Exhausted, singed and elated, the quartet followed the whooping sailors through the guardroom and into the sewers, exchanging huge grins and heartfelt thanks!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Interlude – Decisions, Decisions*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Feb 20, 2002)

*Session 13*

I'm on the top of page 6.  I just wanted to let you know what my face did on reflex when I saw "Session 13 (Part three)."  Here's a good picture:   

Like I said, it was just a reflex.  Now _that_ is a testament to this story hour.

Old One *ROCKS!!!*  and (to quote Homer Simpson) "Woo-hoo."


----------



## Darklone (Feb 20, 2002)

*Wohooo! And a bottle of rum!*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *A gripping tale, some excellent rolling of the dice (the crowd cheers), and a bit of clever roleplaying...these are the things great adventures are made of  !!
> 
> When do we get the next installment? *




Old One, fantastic! You really make those events come alive in my head.

A huge compliment to your players too. I love the way they act. Rose chewing on the sack on his head... I know many D&D groups who would have looked at their character sheet in awe to check their magical items if anything helps... 

How do your players feel if everyone around them keeps throwing fireballs and lightning bolts? 

Quickbeam: That email problem occurs quite often now. No idea why. Btw, Dougal likes gnomes cause he can act chaotic, insane, funny, selfish AND save the group. No idea why, but they need it. 

Let's see now what will happen since he's DMing... Carpe DM? (shameless stolen of someone in this forum!)


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 20, 2002)

*wow...*

what an installment! *gasp deeply*

the adrenalin-surge from reading this will make me work faster for at least an hour or so  

As always, brilliant mood, excellent roleplaying by the players and terrible rolling in the second part - seems like the table isn't bested yet!

*chanting* more! more! more!  

Dougal DeKree

"Hope shall be the blade that severs our bonds!"

"I cast disapper, expeditious retreat and then...i run like hell!"


----------



## Old One (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Session 13*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *I'm on the top of page 6.  I just wanted to let you know what my face did on reflex when I saw "Session 13 (Part one)."  Here's a good picture:
> 
> Like I said, it was just a reflex.  Now that is a testament to this story hour.
> 
> Old One ROCKS!!!  and (to quote Homer Simpson) "Woo-hoo." *




Lela -

Glad I helped with a "happy face"!

I really appreciate your continued readership, suggestions and cheering...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Wohooo! And a bottle of rum!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> ...




Darklone -

Thanks for dropping by!  Things happened pretty quickly that session, although that _lightning bolt_ almost got Quintus!  This group is really exceptional at RPing...they don't use knowledge their PC doesn't have, which allows me to relate information at the table without having to call people out of the room too often.

BTW - I got your e-mail and I will respond to it either today or tomorrow, but I think the City of Jade (Jewel Cities Area) is a good bet.  It is the northernmost of the major cities and somewhat isolated from the rest.  It also has a thriving slave trade and frequent gladitorial games.

Thanks so much for you continued readership and support!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: wow...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *what an installment! *gasp deeply*
> 
> the adrenalin-surge from reading this will make me work faster for at least an hour or so
> 
> ...




Dougal -

I am glad you continue to enjoy the Story Hour!  I should have "More" up within the next day or two.

Thanks so much for all of your support!

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 20, 2002)

Old One:

Great stuff as always, my friend!!  I loved the battle royale, and I enjoyed the necklace of fireballs even more -- perhaps next time Rowan and Lew will move their arses when told to do so  .  I envy you the fine group of RPers you are able to DM for/with.  The ability to leave out-of-game knowledge, out of the game is a rare gift.  And trying to chew one's way out of captivity is priceless  !

Darklone:

Thanks for the reply.  It's a shame about the email glitch, but if you're so inclined you can attempt to send me your email address again.  Enjoy your status as a DM temporarily on hiatus.


----------



## Lela (Feb 21, 2002)

*Happiness and Smiles*

Very nicely done.  I do love your group.  Though, occationally it can be fun to take someone out of the room.  I was pulled out of the room Saterday and was able to drop fun little tid-bits that only my character knew to the other characters.
Oh, the look on their faces when they started to put it all together through random conversation alone!!  It was great!  To be fair, I did try to tell them it at once.  They just interupted me and then never followed up with questions.


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 21, 2002)

The entire bit with Quintus and Captain Rook & Co. coming to the rescue was hilarious. The other 4 of us sat there chuckling in between moments of sitting on the edge of our seats during the action.

Quintus was throwing money around like he owned the world "200 Dinarii to the man who kills that wizard!" he croaked after that lightning bolt scorched him. Meanwhile we're all wondering where the money's coming from ...  

And of course Rowan's first two swings of his sword, since Lathan handled it way back when, came during their escape when he critical hit on the first attack (Natural 20 followed by confirmation) and a solid follow-up to finish the guy off.  

I was happy about that.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 21, 2002)

*Money money money*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> Quintus was throwing money around like he owned the world "200 Dinarii to the man who kills that wizard!" he croaked after that lightning bolt scorched him. Meanwhile we're all wondering where the money's coming from ...
> 
> And of course Rowan's first two swings of his sword, since Lathan handled it way back when, came during their escape when he critical hit on the first attack (Natural 20 followed by confirmation) and a solid follow-up to finish the guy off.
> ...




Well. You can always sell all your magical stuff again (laugh). About that sword... I got here several interesting items, could I send them over and Lathan have a look at them...? Those things are called DICE. (got a horrible evening yesterday as player )


----------



## Lela (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Money money money*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well. You can always sell all your magical stuff again (laugh). About that sword... I got here several interesting items, could I send them over and Lathan have a look at them...? Those things are called DICE. (got a horrible evening yesterday as player ) *




Well, if anyone knows anything about bad dice nights, it's this group.  Just ask Garrick--he may just show up in your dreams to warn you about something.  

I'm sure he'd be willing to sit down and have a drink with you.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 21, 2002)

**singing* yesterday.... all my troubles...*

Well. We topped them in some way. Our cleric rolled three natural 1s in a row. My character got a 1 for his save against a flamestrike (we use houserules for itemsaves against spells) and survived barely, nearly naked with just one scimitar. All in all, we nearly had 5 natural 1s in a row, for two characters. The funny thing is: Those two survived. Some of the others died.  They surely sit on a little cloud with Garrick and talk about the true evil on the prime material plane. Dice.


----------



## WSmith (Feb 21, 2002)

> Quintus, staggering once again, watched as Captain Rook moved forward and dispatched the enemy fighter with several well-placed blows. The few remaining grays broke and fled down a hallway directly opposite of the one they had entered through. Several sailors started to pursue, but Rook’s curt command halted them. “No, lads! Stand fast and secure this room. Stand by to repel boarders, see to your comrades and see what can be found.”




Captain Rook is the man! I love this character already. So much bravado! He should have his own "Movies for guys who like movies" movie on TNT.  I think the PCs found some strong allies. If I needed passage across the sea, I would hook up with Rook.  

Did you actually play put the entire lackey melee, or do something abstract, (or even just narrate some of the battle.)


----------



## Rel (Feb 21, 2002)

It has been a very busy couple of weeks for me but I wanted to dash off a quick note to say how much I enjoyed these last few installments.  Great work as always, Old One.

And kudos to the players, especially Quintus' player for the daring rescue.  Bout' time you guys had some good luck.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Feb 22, 2002)

*Yeeeeeee-Haaaaawwww!*

Wow, great couple of posts there, Old One.

I add my voice to the growing chorus in favor of NPC Captain Rook.  

Mostly, though, I wanted to chime in and say that the players really got it together this time, with Quintus taking definite Session MVP honors for good RP and a great use of "ready action."

What are the rules for using ready action prior to actually initiating combat?  I remember a few old threads talking about this issue, but can't remember the resolution.


----------



## Darklone (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Yeeeeeee-Haaaaawwww!*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *
> What are the rules for using ready action prior to actually initiating combat?  I remember a few old threads talking about this issue, but can't remember the resolution. *




No rules actually. If you "ready" an action against something happening, you get a surprise round against the guys who stumble into the room. Essentially the same (partial action) as ready. After that, you roll initiative, which gives you two possible actions before the enemies can act. If they enter the room cautious though or heard you, simply initiative.

As for Cpt. Rook: GO! I often had problems to play some pirates, ehrm sailors fine as DM, my players tend to see them as kinda inferior orcs,...

I'll steal some flavour here !


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Interlude*

We took care of some record keeping between sessions...

Here is the text of the synopsis I provided for the players:

*Campaign Update #4*_

The last week has passed quickly.  Andrimia, Drusilla and her friends from the “Red” faction have secured you in a “Safe House” under a dilapidated warehouse in the Dock Quarter.  Size of the bounty on your head ensures that numerous bounty hunters and mercenary groups searching for you.  On Andrimia and Captain Rook’s counsel, you decide to stay put, although you are able to communicate with the Cathedral through mundane and magical means and are able to arrange for your “stash” to be transported to the hideout for a large “tip”.

During your stay in the safe house, you learn the following:

 The “Greens” are more numerous and better organized than the “Reds”, which is essentially a loose federation of independent merchants who espouse free and unrestricted trade.
 The “Greens” on the other hand, preach organization – to enable economic clout through setting tariffs, negotiating trade treaties for the entire city and presenting a united front under the leadership of the Merchant’s Council.
 Most of the “Red” cells operate autonomously, only coming together to meet a significant threat.  Andrimia and Captain Rook (whom you gather are more than just “friends”) are trying to change that.
 They feel they need proof that Antoinine Sestius and his “Greens” are allied with the Shadow Blades.  Most of the other “Reds” think it is too risky to provoke a direct confrontation with the “Greens” or the Shadow Blades, but Andrimia and Captain Rook are convinced that they could sway public sentiment with the proof of the Elder Sestius’ involvement.  They have about 1 month before the election takes place.
 Although they have some “street muscle”, the “Reds” lack the skills of the party.  To that end, Andrimia and Captain Rook request that your group hit one of the two outlaying Shadow Blade hideouts to seize journals, papers, books or a high-level prisoner that could make the connection.  They have a spy on the inside that can get the PCs close and it would be a “hit-and-run” type raid.
 Abbot Patroclian sends a general message that he is quite concerned with the allegations against the party, since a Priest of Light is among them, but wishes them well until the truth can be uncovered.  He assures you that your newly purchased mounts and Pratto will be cared for.  He also sends several private messages back and forth to Lew.
You are able to complete any training backlog at a 25% discount and the “Reds” safe house possesses small practice rooms for most rogue and fighter skills.  You can also replace mundane equipment, although the costs are 25% higher than normal.  

Within the gear taken from the dead mage during the rescue, you find the following after careful examination:

 4 scrolls containing the following spells (all at caster level 5): *knock, water breathing, cat’s grace* and *levitate*
 A small spell book, containing the following spells: 0-Level (*detect magic, read magic, dancing lights, mage hand, light*), 1st Level (*endure elements, hold portal, true strike, charm person, jump, shocking grasp*), 2nd Level (*Melf’s acid arrow, flaming sphere, blur, mirror image, cat’s grace, levitate*), 3rd Level (*water breathing, lightning bolt*).  The book is engraved with the name “Ilrayn”.
 2 potions of cure moderate wounds
 Mixed coinage totaling 426 denarii
Captain Rook’s ship’s mage, an attractive Caeldyn named Valyria, express keen interest in the book.  She is willing to trade a number of scrolls and/or potions for the tome.

A meeting has been set after dinner to discuss your plans with Andrimia, Captain Rook, Valyria and Drusilla…_

~ Old One

*Next: Interlude - Quintus Gets a Familiar!*


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the reminder...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *The entire bit with Quintus and Captain Rook & Co. coming to the rescue was hilarious. The other 4 of us sat there chuckling in between moments of sitting on the edge of our seats during the action.
> 
> Quintus was throwing money around like he owned the world "200 Dinarii to the man who kills that wizard!" he croaked after that lightning bolt scorched him. Meanwhile we're all wondering where the money's coming from ...
> 
> ...




Tortoise -

Thanks for the reminder about the _"200 denarii to the man who kills the wizard!"_ - that one was great!  

Quintus went from having more money than he had ever possessed in his life to having nothing, all in less than 12 hours of game time.  The DM giveth and the RBDM taketh away!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Happiness and Smiles*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Very nicely done.  I do love your group.  Though, occationally it can be fun to take someone out of the room.  I was pulled out of the room Saterday and was able to drop fun little tid-bits that only my character knew to the other characters.
> Oh, the look on their faces when they started to put it all together through random conversation alone!!  It was great!  To be fair, I did try to tell them it at once.  They just interupted me and then never followed up with questions. *




Lela -

Thanks for droppin' in!  I _do_ pull people out from time to time, but it is usually only for information that I think the character would want kept private (like discussions between Lew and Abbot Patroclian).  Every once in a while, I will pull someone out to let them know what happened to them...keeps the other players on their toes!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*I think they will listen next time!*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One:
> 
> Great stuff as always, my friend!!  I loved the battle royale, and I enjoyed the necklace of fireballs even more -- perhaps next time Rowan and Lew will move their arses when told to do so  .  I envy you the fine group of RPers you are able to DM for/with.  The ability to leave out-of-game knowledge, out of the game is a rare gift.  And trying to chew one's way out of captivity is priceless  !
> 
> *




QB -

Thanks for droppin' in!  How is fatherhood treating you thus far?

IIRC, I actually gave them three chances to break off the action, but their blood was up and they wanted revenge for their humiliation.  Fortunately, I gave them a Save bonus since they had partial cover, but it was still pretty painful!

John (Rose's player) kills me with the stuff he comes up with sometimes.  The "gnawing his way out" of the bag was great!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Lela and Darklone...*

Garrick will be more than happy to discuss the nature of remedial dice rolling with any and all who ask.  Unfortunately, based on his experience, you will need to block out a _l-l-l-o-o-o-n-n-n-g-g-g_ time!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Captain Rook IS the Man...*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Captain Rook is the man! I love this character already. So much bravado! He should have his own "Movies for guys who like movies" movie on TNT.  I think the PCs found some strong allies. If I needed passage across the sea, I would hook up with Rook.
> 
> Did you actually play put the entire lackey melee, or do something abstract, (or even just narrate some of the battle.) *




WSmith -

Thanks for droppin' by!  I must admit I like Captain Rook.  The enemy fighter was really tearing up the lightly armored crewman and completely bitch-slapped Quintus - then Rook finished him off in one round (IIRC I rolled a "crit" for the good Captain).

With regards to playing out the melee, I pretty much did, although I rolled in pairs for the lackeys to speed things up a bit.  If they hadn't been able to neutralize the spell-caster so quickly, the battle would have been much tougher!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

Rel said:
			
		

> *It has been a very busy couple of weeks for me but I wanted to dash off a quick note to say how much I enjoyed these last few installments.  Great work as always, Old One.
> 
> And kudos to the players, especially Quintus' player for the daring rescue.  Bout' time you guys had some good luck. *




Rel -

Thanks for droppin' by!

I haven't forgotten about the "Secrets" and stuff.  I am very close to being finished with a decent map of the entire game world using Fractal Mapper and will send that to you along with some of the secrets...

I am hoping to have that finished tonight!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Yeeeeeee-Haaaaawwww!*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Wow, great couple of posts there, Old One.
> 
> I add my voice to the growing chorus in favor of NPC Captain Rook.
> 
> ...




P of H -

Thanks for commenting and putting a vote in for Captain Rook.  Quintus' quick thinking, sparkling personality and liberal use of bribes definitely got the rescue effort off to a quick start.  If he had goofed around for a while, the other PCs might not have been in such good shape!

With regards to the _ready_ action, I apply a fairly liberal definition to it, but in this case, all Quintus had to do was take a 5' step (or stumble) and cast.  I thought his feigning sickness was brilliant!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yeeeeeee-Haaaaawwww!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As for Cpt. Rook: GO! I often had problems to play some pirates, ehrm sailors fine as DM, my players tend to see them as kinda inferior orcs,...
> 
> I'll steal some flavour here !  *




Darklone -

Steal away!  I actually left out some of the interplay that Quintus had with the sailors - but my description of them left no doubt in the sorcerer's mind that they were just a cut above pirates!  Their efficiency at stripping the dead (and dying) enemy of anything valuable in record time confirmed those thoughts!

~ Old One


----------



## WSmith (Feb 22, 2002)

I also want to add that performing "behind the scenes" events that occur between games session, like with the pirates and the market before, is a great idea.  It adds more actual play time to your sessions doing exciting things, other than learning rumors and mecantile pursuits.  This is a benefit of the interent age, that us old gamers didn't have before. Between sessions, you could even play out via email a trip to the market or to the temple. So if one player went, only he knows what happened there. If somehow combat is likley, stop the correspondence unitl the next meeting session. Or, have players roll out 5-6 d20 rolls, before they leave the game session, and list them in order of roll to use with skill checks during the email interaction, if needed.


----------



## Lela (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Interlude*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Next: Interlude - Quintus Gets a Familiar! *




Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2002)

*Interlude*

Below is the text of what I sent Quintus' player when he called his familiar...

*Quintus Calls His Familiar*_


Valyria has helped you obtain the necessary incense and herbs to perform the ritual you have felt straining to burst the bonds of your mind for so long, although the costs ran slightly higher than you would have thought (1,100 denarii).  She bids you meet her an hour before first light and use your shape-changing magic to appear as a common seaman.  She meets you, heavily cloaked, and brings you by way of sewer and alley to the fog-shrouded waterfront.

She bundles you into a small skiff and gestures, speaking arcane words.  The oars of the skiff begin to move themselves in perfect rhythm and you quickly pass over the harbor boom and move west down the rocky coast.  After an hour, she guides the skiff into a secluded beach.  “I will return ‘ere sunset.  May Gabriel’s fortune smile upon you!”

With that, she departs.

You settle yourself in, lighting the incense and carefully burning the herbs, softly chanting words that rise unbidden into your throat.  You continue for hours and Osirian’s Eye climbs high into the sky.  Sweat runs freely from your body and your throat grows parched.  The shadows lengthen, heralding the coming of evening and still you croak on.  Finally, a shadow crosses the sand in front of you and you hear the almost silent whisper of wings.

A large dark-feathered bird wit alights on the sand before you and regards you curiously with brilliant blue eyes.  You notice that many of the dark feathers are tipped in deep blue.  You reach into your pouch and pull forth the mouse that has nested there all day, placing it before the bird.  The small rodent barely moves before the bird is upon it, rending it and greedily gulping it down.

The bird approaches closer and you extend your hand.  The bird’s curved beak flashes forward and scores a deep furrow in the back of your hand.  It dips its head once, twice and then thrice, tasting your flowing blood each time.  Seemingly satisfied, the bird shrieks fiercely and you feel a consciousness enter your mind with the shriek…‘Talyn, Talyn, Talyn’.  

You smile wanly, pushing back against the consciousness, ‘Talyn is a fine name, but I shall call you Severus!’

The bird shrieks loudly, flapping its strong wings.  For a moment, you battle against its mind, then it calls out a final time and dips its head in submission.  You immediately feel your sense sharpen, picking up the buzzing of a gnat and the sail of a far-away ship that you did not notice before.  The bird settles onto your shoulder and the two of you gaze out over the Crescent Sea.

You are exhausted, but elated, when Valyria returns.  She grins when she sees the bird riding contentedly on your shoulder.  “A fine choice, Quintus.  An osprey – or sea eagle – Gabriel has smiled upon you!”

As you drop heavily into your seat, she cocks her head and whispers, “Don’t forget to change your appearance…”_

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Interlude*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> “A fine choice, Quintus.  An osprey – or sea eagle – Gabriel has smiled upon you!”
> 
> ...




Congrats Quintus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You now have a companion to fly with!  Hay, wasn't this bird what you were trying to imitate when you first used _Alter Self_?

Old One:  Very well written.  I could almost smell the sea air for a moment there.
What are the bonuses for having an Osprey as a familar?  Other than the standerd Alertness when it is within 5-ft.


----------



## Lela (Feb 23, 2002)

*Quintus' Familiar*

It just occored to me.  Assuming that you were originally trying to turn into this the first time you used _Alter Self_, Severus is going to laugh *SO* hard when you _attempt_ to change into one again!

Too bad Old One will most likely give you a bonus on the roll for having one to study, as well as having one in your head.
It would have been priceless!!


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 25, 2002)

*Osprey...*

Now, congrats on the familiar!

But Lelas post brought my mind onto another thought - 
IF Quintus would try to polymorph other the Osprey into human form with the same skill he uses at himself, just how would that human look?
I guess i know where the tale of the hunchback of notre dame comes from... 

Dougal DeKree, Gnomish Illusionist and Nystul-Fan.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Interlude*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> You are able to complete any training backlog at a 25% discount and the “Reds” safe house possesses small practice rooms for most rogue and fighter skills.  You can also replace mundane equipment, although the costs are 25% higher than normal.
> *




So they end up spending the same amount of money. BTW while they have the 25% discount, and if they have enough money, can they train for levels/feats/spells in advance, so that when they have enough Exp. the training is already done?


----------



## Old One (Feb 25, 2002)

*The Snickering of Severus...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *It just occored to me.  Assuming that you were originally trying to turn into this the first time you used Alter Self, Severus is going to laugh SO hard when you attempt to change into one again!
> 
> Too bad Old One will most likely give you a bonus on the roll for having one to study, as well as having one in your head.
> It would have been priceless!! *




Lela,

Corey is out of town on an extended trip, but I think he is pretty psyched to finally get a familiar (I will let him tell you for sure).  Whether or not Severus snickers at him when he doest the _Alter Self_ deal remains to be seen!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Osprey...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Now, congrats on the familiar!
> 
> But Lelas post brought my mind onto another thought -
> IF Quintus would try to polymorph other the Osprey into human form with the same skill he uses at himself, just how would that human look?
> ...




I don't think we will have to worry about Severus getting polymorphed any time soon (at least not be Quintus)!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Interlude*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So they end up spending the same amount of money. BTW while they have the 25% discount, and if they have enough money, can they train for levels/feats/spells in advance, so that when they have enough Exp. the training is already done? *




MW -

Thanks for stopping by!  Most of the party actually had a "training backlog" because of the way I do level advancement.  PCs are required to train when:

 Gaining a new feat
 Gaining a new skill
 Gaining a new spell level
 Gaining a new class feature
 Cross-classing
If they are improving skills or class features they already possess, then I don't require training.  I allow BAB, Saves and hit points to go up immediately.  Many of the party members have been waiting for enough time and/or money to complete training.

I do not let them train in advance...

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Interlude*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> MW -
> 
> ...




So, in reality, many of them are, in one respect or another, a level lower than they actually are?  Interesting.  What a RBDM thing to do.

*  I like it!!*


----------



## Old One (Feb 26, 2002)

*Leveling Up...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, in reality, many of them are, in one respect or another, a level lower than they actually are?  Interesting.  What a RBDM thing to do.
> 
> I like it!! *




Lela -

It isn't _too_ bad for them...

I think the longest anyone has gone without using a new skill or feat is 2 sessions.  Hit points, saves and BABs automatically go up.  The only exception here is cross-classing, since that usually involves some fairly specialized changes and requires double the normal training time.

~ Old One


----------



## WSmith (Feb 26, 2002)

Old one, I don't know if you ise minis, even if you do, this might be more work than you want to do, but check this out. 

Hirst Arts Roman Temple


----------



## Rel (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Interlude*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Below is the text of what I sent Quintus' player when he called his familiar...
> 
> Quintus Calls His Familiar
> 
> ...



_

I swear to God, Old One, when I started reading this I said to myself, "Holy crap!  He's going to saddle Quintus with a tuna as a familiar!"

Glad to see that an Osprey was the actual outcome.

Not that there's anything wrong with having a tuna as a familiar...if you're a merman.

Tuna - Special Power:  Tastes great with macaroni and cheese  


Looking forward to more!_


----------



## Lela (Feb 27, 2002)

*Aw, the power to own page 9. . .*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tuna - Special Power:  Tastes great with macaroni and cheese
> 
> ...




Or maybe: Tuna - Special Power:  Gives master the ability to turn into a sandwhich 2 times a day.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: I think they will listen next time!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> QB -
> 
> ...




Dropping by is *MY* pleasure Old One -- no need to thank me!!

As for fatherhood, well instead of boring all your readers with my personal life, I'll email you tomorrow.  Suffice it to say that I dearly love my little boy, and my belief is that God will never hand me any challenge which cannot be dealt with one day at a time.  Griffin is fine (the edit seemed necessary after I re-read this section), but life can certainly be unexpectedly difficult sometimes. 

Finally, the campaign.  I have never heard a tale that centered around the calling of one's familiar.  Excellent; creative; believable; intriguing.  Yet another tip of the cap to Old One!!


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Beware the Tuna!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I swear to God, Old One, when I started reading this I said to myself, "Holy crap!  He's going to saddle Quintus with a tuna as a familiar!"
> 
> ...




ROTFLO!

WSmith -

Good One...

Not even I, RBDM that I am, would be so cruel!  The poor sorcerer is just now getting a familiar - halfway through 4th level.  The least I could do was make it a good one.  He actually called a hawk, but I thought the osprey (slightly upgraded hawk) had a little more flavor.

Of course, the next session took them undergroud, so he left Severus "at home"!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Aw, the power to own page 9. . .*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or maybe: Tuna - Special Power:  Gives master the ability to turn into a sandwhich 2 times a day. *




Lela -

Or the special power could be _produce_ a tuna fish sandwich 2 times a day...the master would never go hungry!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: I think they will listen next time!*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dropping by is MY pleasure Old One -- no need to thank me!!
> 
> ...




QB - 

Thanks for droppin' in!  Actually, someone else posted the calling of a familiar that was a take-off on Vlad Taltos calling his jhereg familiar in the Steven Brust "Jhereg" series (one of my all-time favorites).

That was 2 iterations of the board ago and I can't remember who that was for the life of me.  Anyway, I wanted to make it a little more than, "Ok, your bird shows up!"

See ya soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Update Coming...*

Hey Gang!

Sorry it has been a while since the last update...

Work has been quite hectic and none of my usually reliable players has gotten a write-up in to me from the last session (bad PCs, no bonus XP for you).

Anyway, as a little teaser...

 Quintus and Lew debate philosophy and alignment
 The Party tries to be sneaky
 When stealth fails, all hell breaks loose
 How many enemies can crowd around Rose at one time?
 Bunkbed o' Death
 Twenty-One

!

~ Old One

PS - I probably won't get be able to post a write-up until Thur or Fri...Stay Tuned!


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 27, 2002)

*Love the little touches...*

Been meaning to make this comment for some time...

One of the things I really like about your story is how you get around "modern" references to units of time, distance, etc.  I really like the "turns of the minute glass", and the reference to "paces" instead of our feet/yards/meters etc.  I'm sure you have an equally elegant system of weights, probably missed it!

In my various fantasy writings, I've tried creating imaginary systems of weights & measures/time units, but they never seem to feel _right_.  Another mark for the verisimilitude (boy, I love that word!) of your world!

Anyway, looking forward to the next installment,
LB


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Love the little touches...*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Another mark for the verisimilitude (boy, I love that word!) of your world!*



I have to post a 'me too'.  Great word!  It's the little touches like the time units, along with historical accuracy and great writing that make verisimilitude the hallmark of your story hour, Old One.  As a matter of fact, I think it should be retitled _Old One's Verisimilitudinous Faded Glory Story Hour_

It's good to use  8-syllable words.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 27, 2002)

*Familiars*

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT Story Old One 

Sorry, playing with colours 

So, i think it might have been Rel with the familiar summoning when Rhys was still alive.  Not sure though.  

Great word, Great story, great world, great Characters.

It is grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!
Sorry been a long day of classes and homework.   

Hope work sorts itself out, and you can feed the addiction faster.

Have a GREAT week.


----------



## Lela (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Love the little touches...*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *
> I have to post a 'me too'.  Great word!  It's the little touches like the time units, along with historical accuracy and great writing that make verisimilitude the hallmark of your story hour, Old One.  As a matter of fact, I think it should be retitled Old One's Verisimilitudinous Faded Glory Story Hour
> 
> It's good to use  8-syllable words. *




I prefer, "Verisimilitudinous Tales of the Table of Elemential Evil."--Two big words.

P.S.
I love the new e-mail option.  It's great!


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> ** The Party tries to be sneaky
> * When stealth fails, all hell breaks loose
> * How many enemies can crowd around Rose at one time?
> * Twenty-One
> *




...and we are to wait until Friday? Cruel!

As for the teasers: trying to be sneaky will inevitably fail for any group - i never saw something else happen 
About being surrounded, i have to stealfrom Hong - "no, he's not surrounded, he's in an xp-rich environment!" 
And 21 ... why it's the half of 42 which is the answer to life, the universe and anything  

*waiting impatiently*

Dougal DeKree


----------



## Lela (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And 21 ... why it's the half of 42 which is the answer to life, the universe and anything
> 
> *




If it is half of life that means it is a half-life.  Which would mean undead.   



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *
> 
> About being surrounded, i have to stealfrom Hong - "no, he's not surrounded, he's in an xp-rich environment!"
> 
> *




And thus, if they have undead then it stands to reason that they are surrounded by undead (who usually come in large numbers) and it is very likely that it is an anti-XP enviroment.  All that negitive energy floating around. 

Good thing Lew has the Sun domain.  That Greater Turning is really needed here.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Quintus and Lew debate philosophy and alignment
> *




I hope they are debating, can they be sure they are fighting for the "good" guys.

Old One please correct me if I have this wrong. 

It seems like the "Reds" oppose tariffs and regulations on shipping, so that smugglers, or even outright pirates, can fence their goods without restriction or tax. 

The "Greens" support tariffs and regulations on shipping, which would encourage more goods to come into the city by land, which is more vunerable to bandits, to which some of the "Greens" have ties.

So the choice seems to be pirates or bandits


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Love the little touches...*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Been meaning to make this comment for some time...
> 
> One of the things I really like about your story is how you get around "modern" references to units of time, distance, etc.  I really like the "turns of the minute glass", and the reference to "paces" instead of our feet/yards/meters etc.  I'm sure you have an equally elegant system of weights, probably missed it!
> 
> ...




LB -

Thanks for the _versi_ comment!  I actually have a 1-page Word doc that has the measurements that I use in the campaign.  I basically started with some old English terms and went from there.  Some of them are historically accurate and some aren't, but I have been using most for a number of years so it is kind of second nature to me now.

Let me know if you want a copy and I will e-mail it to you.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Love the little touches...*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *
> I have to post a 'me too'.  Great word!  It's the little touches like the time units, along with historical accuracy and great writing that make verisimilitude the hallmark of your story hour, Old One.  As a matter of fact, I think it should be retitled Old One's Verisimilitudinous Faded Glory Story Hour
> 
> It's good to use  8-syllable words. *




Thorntangle -

I have enough trouble spelling as it is...I would have to hit spellcheck every time I tried to write that one!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*"Reds" and "Greens"*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hope they are debating, can they be sure they are fighting for the "good" guys.
> 
> ...




MW -

Actually, some of the debate did run along those lines...

You pretty much have it down.  

The "Reds" are free-traders.  They want to be able to come and go as they please with the lowest taxation level possible.  It stands to reason that some among them might be smugglers.

The "Greens", OTOH, are pushing a system similar to that of Imperial times, where everything is regulated.  The rules, of course, would be made by the "Greens".  There is no proof that the "Greens" are allied with the bandits, although rumors swirl!

Actually, the most "powerful" faction is the Halfling Trading Houses.  From what the party can tell thus far, they are keeping out of the current trouble between the "Reds" and the "Greens" and neither side is messing with the "stunties" thus far.

It probably boils down to a "Law" vs. "Chaos" approach, as much as it is a "Good Guy" vs. "Bad Guy" discussion.  Brother Lew is _very_ lawful!  He and Quintus have butted heads a couple of times about the latter's "fast and loose" approach to the truth!

~ Old One


----------



## Oberton (Feb 27, 2002)

*measurements...*

Fire off a copy of that document to me old one if you don't mind...

Would it be ok for web-content also??


----------



## Old One (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: measurements...*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *Fire off a copy of that document to me old one if you don't mind...
> 
> Would it be ok for web-content also?? *




Oberton,

It is in the "Files" section of the Egroups site if you want it now.  Otherwise, I will e-mail to you tonight.  The only thing I need to add is the "Time" section.

~ Old One


----------



## Oberton (Feb 27, 2002)

*verisimilitude, what...*

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?verisi02.wav=verisimilitude

Ok, click here


----------



## Lela (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Love the little touches...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LB -
> 
> ...




Well, I would love it!  Send it please!!


----------



## Lela (Feb 28, 2002)

*Reds vs. Greens,  A delema of politcal proportions.*

Well, were I in Quintus' position I would have a big delema (sp?).

Help the Reds and there will be less bandits to harrass visitors to his new little dwelling.  But not as many will come there.

Help the Greens and more people will come there.  But there will be more bandits to harrass them.  He might have to provide guards.  Maybe even, at some point, a group that does nothing but search out and kill bandit groups.  Lofty goals.  I think they fit right into Quintus' personality.

Personally I would help the Greens if I had to choose between them.  But, thanfully, there is a third option.

I recomend that you check the halflings out before you do anything major.  If you can.

Ummmm, in all this typing, I've forgoten where the group is at.  Red or Green?  Everyone has to run out of insight at some point.


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 28, 2002)

*Red & Green = Brown*

Greetings all,

As one of the priveledged players in Old One's excellent campaign (yes, he keeps it pretty close to the way it reads!), I wanted to drop a note in without spoiling any of the upcoming posts.

The party alignments from my perspective, having never perused anyone's character sheets or discussed actual character alignments, seem to run as follows:

Sextus = Chaotic Good
Lew = Lawful Good
Quintus = Scheming Good  
(don't know about NG, more likely CG)
Rose = most likely Chaotic Good
and I try to play Rowan as close to "book" Neutral Good as I can. (have to ask Old One how I'm doing with regard to holding that line)

The discussion about what to do, who to side with, and why was great fun. Old One just wound us up and let us go. We took about half an hour going back and forth over the ideology and politics of the groups, weighing pros and cons before determining a course of action. THEN we had to decide on the time-table.

Eventually with a little research we determined that the Shadowblades were murderers, and base thieves. That made it agreeable for all of us to go after them politics aside.

We're hoping to find evidence linking a few loose ends so that we'll have a much clearer view of just how screwed we really are, er, I mean just who we're really dealing with.  

Now on to OO's comment about his players letting him down on write-ups ... sorry, (hangs head in shame). 

I think all of us have had our hands full with work and RL things lately. Too bad too, I had hoped to get a chance to sit down and toss in a write-up, but it's tougher for me when we're literaly in the middle of a situation. 

Regardless, I have a blast in the game, bonus xp or not.


----------



## Lela (Feb 28, 2002)

*Hope everything improves Tortoise.*

Tortoise:  Good luck with the  _*SITUATION*_  
  

Anyone it the Game: Just out of curriosity, how was my assessment of Quintus' views on the Reds and Greens?

Old One:  Thanks for the measurments!  I havn't had a chance to look them over but, if they live up to even your lowest moments, I'm sure they will be spectacular!

Edit: It occers to me that, with these new boards, you could just attach the file to a post now (look at the bottom of the screen when posting) and it will be there for anyone who wants it.  I've never tried it but I assume it would save you some time.


----------



## Old One (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Reds vs. Greens,  A delema of politcal proportions.*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, were I in Quintus' position I would have a big delema (sp?).
> 
> Help the Reds and there will be less bandits to harrass visitors to his new little dwelling.  But not as many will come there.
> 
> ...




Lela -

The only problem with the "Greens" is that the party killed the grandson of the factional leader!

When they defeated the gnolls outside the ruins of Greenspire and Rose hacked the head off of the gnollish leader, the body turned into that of Acrius Sestius, Grandson of Antoinine Sestius.

As far as the party knows, it was the elder Sestius who placed the bounty of 10,000 denarii on their collective heads throught the Merchant's Council.

But is all as it seems...!?!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Feb 28, 2002)

*Ahh...One of My Prodigal Players!*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> <snip>
> 
> The discussion about what to do, who to side with, and why was great fun. Old One just wound us up and let us go. We took about half an hour going back and forth over the ideology and politics of the groups, weighing pros and cons before determining a course of action. THEN we had to decide on the time-table.
> ...




Just Kiddin', Tortoise Old Boy!

That was one of the best exchanges they have had in character during the whole campaign.  It finally came down to a 3-2 vote to "help" the "Reds" and kick the Shadowblades in the teeth at th same time...

Stay tuned to see how truly scre...err, how well they are doing!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 1, 2002)

*Just got back into town...*

Greetings All!

Thanks for the patience...should have the next update in later tonight or first thing tomorrow AM.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 2, 2002)

*Interlude*

*Zen and the Art of Plot-Spinning*

Gaahhh!  Left my notes and disk at work...so I thought I would do a quick update on what is happening with and around the party.  I will shoot for a _real_ update by Monday!

Our intrepid band of adventurers have left the familiarity of their northern home for the port city of Oar, but arrive to find it a swirling den of intrigue (with themselves right in the middle)!

*Current plot elements include:*

 *The "Reds" vs. the "Greens" vs. the "Stunties":* Three main political factions currently vie for supremecy in the town - the "Reds" (free traders), the "Greens" (tariffs and taxes) and the "Stunties" (powerful halfling trading houses).  The party, by virtue of their relationship with *Drusilla*, the surviving Cassuvius daughter (and heir to his vast fortune), is nominally allied with the "Reds", whose main players thus far are *Lady Andrimia* and the dashing *Captain Rook*.  Captain Rook is also a candidate in the upcoming Merchant's Council elections.

Most of the conflict in town is between the "Reds" and the "Greens" and neither side seems anxious to take on the halfling trading houses.  Some of the party members, especially Brother Lew, are reluctant to become too deeply tied to the "Reds" (whom Lew sees as little better than lawless smugglers), but the "Greens" are headed by *Antoinine Sestius*, grandfather of *Acrius Sestius* (who the PCs stand accussed of murdering) and father of *Domita Sestius* (Drusilla's evil stepmother).

There are also strong rumors that the elder Sestius is deeply involved with Oar's underground element, the *Shadowblades*.

 *The Church:* - Brother Lew has become aware of potential rift forming in the Church of Light.  *Abbot Patroclian*, who represents the more active *Berylian* arm of the Church, has asked the young cleric to join him in restoring the Church to its rightful place in the lands and stamp out evil.  Lew's younger brother *Marcus* (also a priest) has already joined the cause.  Lew, anxious to be reconciled with his brother and dismayed at the lack of faith shown by many ordinary folk, is strongly considering the Abbot's request.

 *Drusilla:* The beautiful daughter of *Calian Cassuvius* is somewhat of an enigma.  Left unable to speak from her terrible wound throat wound, she has shown interest in several party members including Quintus, Sextus and Rowan.  Sextus is consumed with guilt over failing to stop the deaths of her two sisters and is _very_ uncomfortable around her!  Quintus and Rowan have a friendly rivalry going for her attentions, complicated by Rowan's pledge (in Quintus' mind, at least) to Quintus' sister *Maxima*.

 *Research on the Cult of Ashai:* What the party has discovered in the Cathedral libraries has been sketchy, but cryptic and unsettling.  It is clear that something very bad is going on in the abandoned western mines near Glynden!

*Next: Interlude - Unfinished Business*

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 2, 2002)

*back for more!*

I too like Captain Rook. He reminds me of the pirate captain from the latest adaptation of _The Count of Monte Cristo_. I also agree with the 'pirates' v. 'bandits' assesment of Reds v. Greens, respectively. 

Who voted for what course of action? The 3-2 split intrigues me. 
And what about the halflings. Too bad there is no longer one with the party....


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 2, 2002)

You weave a tangled web, Old One...

Great plot devices, looking forward to seeing how it all plays out!

LB


----------



## Old One (Mar 3, 2002)

*Interlude*

*Unfinished Business*

Although our intrepid band is currently neck deep in intrigue in the port city of Oar, other tasks and trials await their gentle attentions!

*Other Plot Lines*

 *The Cult of Ashai:* Research on this obscure, but menacing cult was one of the main purposes for their trip to Oar.  Clearly, the mysterious "R" is up to no good, but who is she and exactly what his she about?  She has demonstrated mastery over powerful magic, particularly in the field of necromancy.  Her eyes seem to be everywhere and little escapes her notice.  Every day they spend in Oar prevents them from finding out what is going on...

 *Sisters and Lovers:* Sisters and lovers plague the mind of Quintus.  He feels responsible for finding suitable matches for his myriad of sisters.  Sabrina, the oldest, has taken up with the lout Orsen Jucadius (one of the _Swords of Glynden_) and his currently his paramour.  She refuses to listen to reason and return home to kin and hearth.

Maxima is certainly interested in Rowan and Quintus thought the ranger returned her feelings, but his friend's eyes now linger far too long on Drusilla Cassuvius for Quintus' tastes.

Quintus _knows_ Drusilla likes him and she represents the wealth and prestige that the sorcerer longs to attain for his family name.  Unfortunately, thoughts of the Cassuvius girl are clouded by lingering feelings for his old lover and mining crew member Abrigal.  He fears something terrible has befallen her, either at the hands of Ned Gallway or through her own interests in necromancy.  Can he commit himself to Drusilla with Abrigal still in his mind?

 *"Fortress Scipio":* Sextus has claimed the old auxiliary cohortal base for the Family Scipio, but can he make the claim stick?  The crumbling fort would make a fine base of operations to expand Glynden's influence to the West and perhaps open trade with the tribes across the Thunder River, but is it too isolated?  What secrets still lie hidden within the silent walls?

 *Dungeons and Diapers:* Rosë now has responsibility for a 3-month old son.  The child is currently under the care of the Matron Scipio and her herd of daughters.  Will the child grow to wield axe or knitting needle?

 *Enemies Within:* Both Ned Gallway (foreman of "Boss" Brathwaite's mining company) and Josephus of Bremerton (tracker and militia scout) give the party - and Quintus in particular - dark looks as they pass.  Quintus posses a scroll that the former wants back very badly and the elder Scipio accussed the latter of poison and attempted murder!  What kind of reception awaits the band from these two upon their return?

 *Rosë and his Past:* An eagle-shaped birthmark stretches from shoulder-to-shoulder across the barbarian's broad back.  His father was the so-called "Emperor of the North" a generation ago.  His grandfather is the Warlord of the Brigantes.  The members of the tribes across the river hate him and want to kill him on site.  What kind of destiny awaits this fierce warrior?

 *Let's Put on our Merchant's Hat:* Quintus' sister Luella is proving to be quite a trader.  The party has made contacts with several prominent trading families.  The abandoned western mines are still ripe with a variety of ores.  Can Quintus bring it all together and start his _own_ merchant coster - bypassing "Boss" Brathwaite and securing another source of income for Glynden and the Scipio family - or is our enterprising sorcerer building a house of cards?

The party has many irons in the fire!  Which ones will be made into well-tempered blades and which ones will burn our heroes badly?  Come back soon to find out!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: back for more!*



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *I too like Captain Rook. He reminds me of the pirate captain from the latest adaptation of The Count of Monte Cristo. I also agree with the 'pirates' v. 'bandits' assesment of Reds v. Greens, respectively.
> 
> Who voted for what course of action? The 3-2 split intrigues me.
> And what about the halflings. Too bad there is no longer one with the party.... *




Broc -

Thanks for droppin' in!  It is not quite as bad as "pirates vs. bandits"...but then again, maybe it is!

IIRC - the vote was Quintus, Sextus and Rosë (stay and help the "Reds") vs. Lew and Rowan (leave town and let them fight it out).  If Corey or Tortoise pops in, they can refresh my ailing memory!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 3, 2002)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *You weave a tangled web, Old One...
> 
> Great plot devices, looking forward to seeing how it all plays out!
> 
> LB *




LB -

Thanks for cruisin' by!  My subtitle on this whole campaign is *Wheels Within Wheels*!  I like to see how paranoid and off-balance I can keep the party.  So far it is working pretty good...

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: back for more!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Broc -
> 
> ...




ONe memory refreshment coming right up!   

Rowan voted for a pound of flesh while Rose just wanted to leave.

Once you can post Rowans previous write-up it'll make sense why he'd vote that way. He wants to leave badly, bu feels there's something very bad here that needs dealing with if Glynden is to stand a chance of surviving.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Mar 4, 2002)

*Monday*

Tell me why i don't like mondays, tell me...

Oh, i know, i have to wait for the next installment here. *tapping fingers impatiently*

And to see where all those plots and hooks will lead. or if "the fish catch the fisher"?! Hope the band had more luck than the ToEE could suppress!

Dougal DeKree, waiting Gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Darklone (Mar 4, 2002)

*I AM BACK!*

Finally back to reading this story hour. Mental note: Don't take vacations for more than one week without internet access.

Pirates vs Bandits: Love it. I mean, I always loved brigands as well as pirates... more panache than your typical ogretribe!

Story hooks: Has it occured to any of the players that Abrigal might as well be the mysterious "R"? I mean, noone has ever mentioned his suspicions. And it seems logical (How many female necromancers walk around the countryside in a wayward hamlet called Glynden?)

Roses chewing: Love it. Love it. Love it. Played barbarians for years and he still surprises me and brings on actions I haven't seen or read for years! 

Old One: Did you read that? I actually wrote "seen for years". Praises to your writing! 

As for leveling up: Did I remember right, someone wanted to multiclass? Will you refresh the Rogues Gallery with their stats ?


----------



## Rel (Mar 4, 2002)

Old One, you've just reminded me how great it is when a GM does a little summary of the key plot points like that.  It always helps put things in focus for me and remind me of some of the seemingly minor plot threads that are still unresolved.

I will have to do the same thing in my own Story Hour in the near future.  We are headed for a little bit of "down time" for the party and a lot of stuff should come to light.

Great job.  As always, you are an inspiration to me.

(But I stop well short of singing _Wind Beneath My Wings_ or any such crap as that.)


----------



## Old One (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: back for more!*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ONe memory refreshment coming right up!
> 
> ...




Tortoise,

Thanks for refreshing my ailing memory!

I will post your _Interlude_ soonest...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Monday*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Tell me why i don't like mondays, tell me...
> 
> Oh, i know, i have to wait for the next installment here. *tapping fingers impatiently*
> 
> ...




Dougal -

I don't like Mondays either!  Our computer network was out most of the day and I was too tired when I got home to do anything, so I must beg for your patience for one more day...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: I AM BACK!*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Finally back to reading this story hour. Mental note: Don't take vacations for more than one week without internet access.
> 
> Pirates vs Bandits: Love it. I mean, I always loved brigands as well as pirates... more panache than your typical ogretribe!
> 
> ...




Darklone -

Welcome back, my friend!  Hope your holiday was enjoyable...

There _has_ been some speculation that Abrigal is "R", particularly by Lew and Rowan.  Quintus doesn't buy it, though, and the others have deferred to him in his judgement.  She did come by to see him during one of the party's sojurns away from town and no one has seen her since...coincidence?

Thanks for the continued readership (and patience)!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 5, 2002)

*Awww, C'mon!  Sing it with me!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *Old One, you've just reminded me how great it is when a GM does a little summary of the key plot points like that.  It always helps put things in focus for me and remind me of some of the seemingly minor plot threads that are still unresolved.
> 
> I will have to do the same thing in my own Story Hour in the near future.  We are headed for a little bit of "down time" for the party and a lot of stuff should come to light.
> 
> ...




(key horrible, off-key singing) _"You are the wind beneath my wings.  Fly.  FLy. FLY!"_

Rel -

Thanks for droppin' in.  Heck, I have so many plot lines running that it helps ME to list them every once in a while!  I am definitely looking forward to seeing what your reconstituted band of stalwarts is up to next and I will post an update today if it is the last thing I do!

~ Old One


----------



## Corey (Mar 5, 2002)

*Back from Makkah*

Hi all!!!  I've been away for the last two weeks so this post covers the intervening conversation. 

Sorry guys, no soap-opera like interactions between Quintus and Drusilla for the immediate future. To avoid any really awkward interactions with Old One (nice legs, shame about the face), Q will remain hung up on the missing Abigail. Personally, I think she is a victim of Ned Gallway, Q’s former boss, rather than our mysterious Necromancer adversary.  

During the “Battle Royale” I had a lot of fun throwing Q’s money around. He was unconcerned with the money- his brother and comrades are far more important to him. As for the enemy fighter b***h-slapping Q- I disagree, most reverently and politely O’ RBDM.  The lightening bolt toasted Q and he retreated. The fighter never touched him.  In fact, I think Q’s magic missile aimed “between the cheeks” dropped the guy.

I whined loudly and frequently to Old One about my lacking funds to get a familiar, but in truth I was okay with it.  Whining is just a cheap ploy to get what I want.  I truly enjoy working hard for funds and victories, it makes them far more sweet. I never did like the “you walk into an empty room and find a bag full of gold coins” approach. BTW- I would give all those who mock Q’s shape changing talents a rude gesture, but the internet would not properly convey the accompanying emotion.

I agree with all those who like Captain Rook.  Given freedom from his responsibilities, I think Q’s ideal future would include finding and marrying Abigail (sans necromancy) then sailing off into the merry sunset as a part of Rook’s crew.  Q’s motivation for all his scheming is always to ensure security for his family.  His personal desires are something else entirely.

Q’s view on Oar politics is simple.  The head of the Greens apparently wants him dead and had a grandson in league with R.  The Reds intervened to save Q’s tail, plus Drusilla trusts them.  The various economic viewpoints never really had a chance to play into his thinking.  However, if he can walk away with good contacts for later he is a happy man.

Corey


----------



## Darklone (Mar 5, 2002)

*Quintus for President*

Another post that truely showed why Quintus was repeatedly called a schemer. I like it!

About Drusilla: Hey, where can you get a girl with no voice but a lot of cash that looks that nice? 

Q's view about the politics match with mine as well as my favorite char alter self would do. Who cares about politics as long as someone wants your tail?

About being dropped by lightning bolts... Know that. My char always happens to stay somewhere hidden or behind cover giving support to the others and suddenly a lightning bolt toasts our tank and hits "accidently" my char. No matter how good the reflex save, without evasion half damage is often too much. I remember a 44 points lightning bolt ... my char has 45 hitpoints and was wounded. Well ... He kept on singing with 0 hp 

Old One: Holidays were fine, got aching muscles everywhere... Heroes shouldn't have to ski

And I still wanna know about "R"'s connection to Abrigail! Is "R" her mysterious twin? Her mother? An undead forefather? 

Waiting patiently

Darklone


----------



## Old One (Mar 5, 2002)

*Interlude*

*Rowan's Journal*

The following are excerpts from Rowan's Journal covering the final leg of the trip to Oar, his thoughts on the city and his capture...

Enjoy!


_On the way to Oar we encountered a farmer.  Actually we first thought we were coming upon a fight of some sort.  From ahead of us came the sounds of cursing and metal ringing on metal and wood.  I scouted ahead along the side of the road and cannot express the joy I took in discovering the fight to be merely a farmer having some trouble with a wagon wheel.  I stepped out from the roadside brush and asked him if he needed help.  The way he flung that hammer over his shoulder in startled panic it's good I was standing back and to the left or surely I'd have a third eye and have seen no end of stars!  It was all I could do not to laugh at how the poor fellow jumped when I spoke up.  I'm sure the grin splitting my face had to have my companions wondering what I had found as they were coming up the road.  Once he realized I was no bandit I was able to wave the rest of the group 
forward. 

His wagon wheel was a bit out of sorts and not being the mechanical type I felt it best to leave the others to offer what skills they might possess toward solving the fellow's plight. Quintus, ever resourceful, and always looking for advantage in everything, managed to fix the wheel with what seemed little effort.  The farmer was delighted, but I'm sure the wainright who told him it was fixed before will hear a thing or two about workmanship.

He was more than agreeable to the idea of allowing Drusilla to ride along with him on the wagon as we accompanied him the rest of the way to Oar.  As nightfall hit we still had a half day's travel ahead of us and no real idea what to expect.  A grove of trees to the roadside served as our camp and we were told about some strange disappearances of some of the families in the area.  Thinking back on that tale, I feel in my gut that this is the work of Ashai cultists and allies of "R".  The talkative fellow chewed our ears off with chatter on all sorts of topics between first meeting and arrival at Oar. 

In the morning as we were breaking camp, our new traveling companion seemed to be having trouble with his back.  He asked if we had anyone among us in the service of the Light and Sextus pointed out Lew.  Poor Lew, he did the right thing, but he must be cursed because it came back to haunt him later.  With a little pushing and prodding he managed to straighten out the man's back.  "Miracle Worker" he called Lew.  Lew the “Miracle Worker” was now in Oar and it wasn't even a day before what must have been every cripple in town was in the Cathedral crying out, begging for Lew to heal them too.  Sometimes all it takes to have things start going wrong are a couple of good deeds, like fixing a wheel, or straightening a farmer's back.

We reached the gates to the city and discovered that not only were lodgings affordable only by the rich, but that the city makes its cut of everything and everyone by charging money just to enter.  Makes me wonder why anyone would go there, especially now that I know that 1 denarii bought my way into a den of trouble. 

Adding a third good deed into the pot of trouble stew, Sextus 
inquired with a gate guard as to how much it would cost the good farmer and his wagonload of radishes and corn to get into the city.  Three denarii. Sextus slipped the farmer the coins to cover his costs and apparently that was the thrice damned charm needed to set things in motion.

Lew was able to get us lodging on the grounds of the Cathedral of Osirian.  The place is big enough to hold most of Glynden within the sanctified walls.  Well, at least it seemed that way, since the smaller of the two rectory buildings is as big as the entire abbey in Glynden.  We dined with the abbot and several holy figures that night.  There was talk of the goings on around Glynden, and discussions of other matters related to the church. I pay only a little mind to these things.  I'm a believer, and follower of the Light, but give me my bow and a good day along the paths Corelian walks and I'm happy. 

The next morning as we were waking and making ready for breakfast one of the aspirants came calling a commotion, asking for Lew to come quickly to the chapel nave.  Most of us thought maybe he'd been running late to some minor observance, but it turned out to be a small horde of cripples seeking him out for healing miracles.  It wasn't long before the aspirant came running back, pale and frightened looking, begging our help, saying something about Lew being in dire trouble.  The sight I was about to witness brought me near to tears with laughter.  We arrived in the temple nave, weapons in hand only to see Lew swarmed under by the miracle seekers and passing out for lack of breath under the crush.  Once we managed to free him from his admirers and get them calmed and on their way, that's when we saw the humor in Lew's sudden rise to near sainthood.  That humor faded quickly when we found that Drusilla slipped away 
during the commotion.  There has been nothing funny about our stay in this city since.  Seems his mending of a back caused quite a stir in the Cathedral.

The next few days are a blur. 

With church help we managed to locate someone that could determine the value of the items and "blessings" Lathan had bestowed upon us in that brief meeting.  We sold a couple of the items for a great sum of money, a sum soon to dwindle rapidly.  I found out the sword the Old Man gave me is infused with magic. Apparently it is what is called a "bonded" weapon.  I have to perform some small ritual to awaken the powers it grants for my use alone.  I'll find out more of what this means. We also managed to buy horses and tack with our newfound wealth and I'll be happy when we find our way clear of Oar to ride them home.  Let's hope the church can help us get free of the city as well.

There's something to be said for the big city. It stinks, and it's 
full of filth.  Not just garbage and fish guts, but human filth.  At 
first I was amazed and awed by the huge buildings, the many sites and sounds, and all of the different things one could involve oneself with in Oar.  Now all I want to do is get some payback and go home.  I'm out of place here.  The city is large, chaotic, and dangerous. 

We've been in town for less than a week and already people are trying to have us killed, and based on how easily we were captured by some of them, unless we leave soon, they likely will succeed.  I'm sure this has everything to do with the cult of Ashai and surely that means the cult has a greater hold here in Oar than even around Glynden.  We have to find those involved and kill them, or at least expose their darkness to the light of Osirian and the view of what few good souls might exist in this wretched place.

We were ambushed and rapidly taken down when we went to what was supposed to be a meeting in the dock quarter with Drusilla.  Quintus is the only one of us that managed to slip away from harm and in the end it was he who brought help to get the other four of us out of the hole we were being held prisoner in by someone unknown.  I know I've heard the sound of that person's footsteps before, but where.  I cannot yet place where I heard the footsteps of our captor.  I will though, you can bet on it, and when I do.  Well, if I'm to have payback that person will know my blade.  As sure as his people ambushed us, so will I surprise him and the persons responsible for putting a reward on our heads.

*~ Rowan*_


----------



## Old One (Mar 5, 2002)

*Session 14 (Part One)*

Our intrepid band is holed up in a “safe house” provided by the “Reds” following their capture by the Shadowblades and subsequent rescue by Quintus, Captain Rook and the Crew of the _Sea Eagle_.  Lady Andrimia and Captain Rook have proposed that they hit one of two known Shadowblade hideouts to obtain information linking Antoinine Sestius and the “Greens” to Maythrax and the Shadowblades.  The debate rages…

*The Commission*

They had reached an impasse.  In Quintus’ mind, it was simple…Antoinine Sestius and the “Greens” where out to get him, the “Reds” helped save his brother and his friends and now their hosts were asking for a service which could significantly affect the political landscape of Oar.

Brother Lew, on the other hand, argued for caution and prudence.  “There is no proof that Antoinine Sestius was behind our abduction,” the cleric reasoned.  “We have the word of Drusilla, Lady Andrimia and Captain Rook – but they have their own agenda.  Besides, what the ‘Greens’ espouse could be very good for Oar.  Law and order and well-regulated trade, what is wrong with that?”

Rowan shook his head.  “Look, we have the information we came for.  Drusilla is safe and we have no interest in either the “Reds” or the “Greens”.  I say we leave them to their own devices and head back to Glynden.  Besides, I don’t like it hear…it is smelly, dirty and dangerous!”

Rosë grunted his agreement.  The walls and narrow streets of the city were too confining and he longed to return to the open road.  “Let them all rot, I am with Rowan.”

Quintus sighed heavily, exasperated with his friends and desperately searching for a counter-point.  Severus, sensing his master’s unease, swept the assembled group with a fierce gaze and flapped his strong wings.  “Well, Rook and Andrimia aren’t asking us to do anything to Antoinine Sestius and the “Greens”…they are asking us to hit a Shadowblade hideout and we _know_ that they are evil.  Right?”

The sorcerer paused and looked around the table.  Lew’s eyebrows knotted together as he tried to recall what the Abbot and other church leaders had said about Oar’s underground element.  The barbarian’s face remained impassive as he started on the third carafe of wine.  Rowan sat back in his chair, stroking his stubbled chin deliberately.  Sextus caught his brother’s eye and nodded.

The diminutive bard stood and began to slowly pace around the room.  “Word on the street is that the Shadowblades are thugs, extortionists and murders.  Merchants that fail to pay protection money often find themselves with broken fingers…or worse.  The ‘worse’ usually seems to happen to those associated with the ‘Reds’, however.”

Rowan straightened in his chair and Quintus felt the scales tipping in his favor.

“Let’s put it to a vote.  I say we accept this commission from Lady Andrimia and Captain Rook to hit one of the hideouts whilst they hit the other.  If nothing else, we will be thinning the ranks of a scourge to the honest citizens of Oar and perhaps unraveling the mystery of Antoinine and Acrius Sestius.” Quintus finished and looked around.

Sextus stopped pacing behind his brother’s chair and boomed, “Agreed!  Death and confusion to the Shadowblades.”

Lew looked at his friend for several grains and slowly shook his head.  “Your reasoning is persuasive, Quintus, but I fear that we will expose our selves even more by doing this.  For all we know, we may actually be fighting for the wrong side in all of this.  There is still too much we don’t know!”

 Rosë downed the remnants of the wine and shook his head.  “Leave!”

All eyes turned to Rowan.  The ranger squirmed uncomfortably as he realized his was the deciding vote.  He yearned to be gone from the city, to feel the fresh North wind in his face and hear the chatter of the forest birds.  Still, they would be marching against a known evil – perhaps to learn more of the other, more shadowy evils they faced.  Casting an apologetic glance towards Lew, the ranger said softly, “I have to agree with Quintus.  The Shadowblades are certainly a threat to the town, regardless of anything else, and we may yet discover more information.”

Lew’s shoulders sagged in defeat.  He wished he could discuss the situation with Abbot Patroclian and get some guidance, but time was short.  “Very well.  If we are to do this, let us strike now.  The earlier we are quit with this, the better!”

Quintus looked at the Brigante and Rosë, a sour look on his face, nodded his assent.  The sorcerer suppressed a smile as he stood and moved towards the door.  “Very well, since we are all agreed, let’s call our hosts back in and discuss specifics!”

If Lew was less-than-thrilled at the prospect of accepting the commission, his irritation doubled when their idea to strike early was vetoed.  “Please understand,” Captain Rook said sympathetically, “we have ‘people’ on the inside, but it will take a day or two to get word to them.  In addition, we have to strike at low tide, otherwise the sewer tunnels may be impassible.  Therefore, we plan to strike at the fourth bell after midnight two days hence.  Is that agreeable?”

The sea captain’s revelations left little room for argument and Lew reluctantly agreed.

The next two days passed quickly as the party sharpened their blades, practiced their skills and discussed their tactics.  They agreed to hit the hideout, search for the requested information and depart as rapidly as possible.  “Let’s not get bogged down in a slugging match,” Rowan urged to general agreement, “Quickness and stealth are our friends!”

Lew slept little before their departure, despite bedding down at an early hour.  He was wide-awake when one of Andrimia’s men came to wake them, doubt still gnawing at him, ‘What if we are wrong?’  

The two raiding parties gathered in the under cellar and heartfelt whispers of ‘Good Luck’ passed around the room.  Captain Rook urged them to be cautious, yet speedy and bade them return by the eighth bell.  Lady Andrimia and Drusilla did not join the gathering and the party trooped down the iron-rung ladder into the sewers without getting a chance to bid them farewell.  They found two heavily cloaked men with shuttered lanterns waiting for them.  Once every one was assembled, the cloaked men nodded and set off through the ankle-deep muck.

They made several quick turns, but before they had gone 100 paces, Rowan’s sharp ears picked up the sound of faint splashing behind them.  He hissed for everyone to halt and hold in place.  The noise came again, clearer and drawing closer to their position.  Someone…or something…was following them!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 14 (Part Two) – Den of Thieves*

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Session 14 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *‘What if we are wrong?’  *




If you're wrong?  No big deal.  You only need worry that the people who may be double crossing you know exactly when you will be in a location where you can be ambushed with ease and it is almost impossible to escape from.  That and they've had a "couple days" to prepare for the ambush based on the fact that they've seen you in a fight before and have a good idea of your capabilities and tactics.

Other than that, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lela (Mar 6, 2002)

*Lew and the Shadowblades (and I own page 12)*

I'm surprised that Lew didn't spend the night in prayer.  It seems something he would do.  I even think that he has done so in the past (though I may be completely wrong on that).

What's this about the abbot and Lew fighting evil?  This must be part of the secret conversations that the two of them have been having.  Did Old One let something slip?  If he did, I'll need to write it in my journal.  Course I don't have a journal.  I'll have to start one!  Just for the occasion!

Now, have I mentioned that I don't trust this abbot?  Especially now that I hear that he's been hanging out with Lew's brother (whom I've never trusted--no offense Lew).

Assuming my suspicions aren't warranted--and I hope they aren't--I'm guessing that this involves some type of Paladin PrC.  Most likely the one that they met with the halfling traders (yes--the ones who screwed Rowen) WAY back.  Didn't Old One mention that he wanted to reveal them in the city?  If so, awesome way of revealing one to the players (and us) Old One.  I think I’ll steal that as well.  I’ll have to ask the players what they want their characters to become at one of the beginning sessions (maybe the third, after they start to get a feel for the character) and then decide if it is good for the game or not.

As for Q, (as we seem to be calling him) I recommend Drusila.  She seems to be a wonderful girl.  She's attractive and wealthy.  She has a strong mind as well.  If that no talking thing is a problem, it can always be fixed.  Besides, she seems to have expressed an interest in you.  And face it, Abrigal probably wants to kill you.  And (I know I've started two sentences in a row with a conjunction--I don't care)  even if she doesn't, who wants a woman who hangs out with dead people all the time?  I mean, they might make a good butler, but the smell!  And (ha! I'm doing it again) every time you saw her you would think of "R."  It's just not good for the relationship.


----------



## Old One (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Back from Makkah*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> *
> During the “Battle Royale” I had a lot of fun throwing Q’s money around. He was unconcerned with the money- his brother and comrades are far more important to him. As for the enemy fighter b***h-slapping Q- I disagree, most reverently and politely O’ RBDM.  The lightening bolt toasted Q and he retreated. The fighter never touched him.  In fact, I think Q’s magic missile aimed “between the cheeks” dropped the guy.
> 
> Corey *




Corey -

Good to see you back on the boards!  That's what I get for writing things too long after they happen.  My soon-to-be middle-aged brain just isn't as spry as it used to be!

Anyway, I could have sworn that the LB crisped you, you dropped back and quaffed a healing drought, got back into the fray and we smacked again pretty quickly, bringing you to the edge, so to speak...

Anyway, everyone got out OK (darn it all)!

~ Old One

PS - Corey _does_ do a superb job of whining.  It is very professional and heart-wrenching, especially when he waves the mug with his daughter's picture on it at the DM.  Fortunately, I don't have any kids yet, so the effect is largely lost on me!


----------



## Old One (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Quintus for President*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> Waiting patiently
> 
> Darklone *




Darklone -

Patience rewarded!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Lew and the Shadowblades (and I own page 12)*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *I'm surprised that Lew didn't spend the night in prayer.  It seems something he would do.  I even think that he has done so in the past (though I may be completely wrong on that).
> 
> What's this about the abbot and Lew fighting evil?  This must be part of the secret conversations that the two of them have been having.  Did Old One let something slip?  If he did, I'll need to write it in my journal.  Course I don't have a journal.  I'll have to start one!  Just for the occasion!
> 
> ...




Lela -

Thanks for droppin' in!

Lew actually _does_ spend the night in prayer often, I just don't always put it in!  He has been having secret communications with the Abbot...I haven't posted too much on it because he hasn't really dicussed with the other party members.  He is interested in becoming a *Church Knight* (yes, Sergeant-Brother Petrosian from the caravan is one).  I will post the requirements for it as soon as he has the *sit-down* with the Abbot.

I can't believe you don't trust Abbot Patroclian!

We'll just have to see what, if anything, develops between Drusilla and our lovelorn sorcerer...so many women, so little time!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Back from Makkah*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> PS - Corey does do a superb job of whining.  It is very professional and heart-wrenching, especially when he waves the mug with his daughter's picture on it at the DM.  Fortunately, I don't have any kids yet, so the effect is largely lost on me! *




 

Oh my gosh (climbing back on the chair)


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 6, 2002)

A few various comments and thoughts...

Corey:
Be careful how often whining is employed in your endeavors to secure items for Quintus -- DMs have a knack for making you regret getting what you wished for  .

Old One:
Great stuff as always.  When can we expect the next installment?  BTW, did you ever get that rambling email I sent you last week?

Thoughts and guesswork on what we can anticipate:
1) The footsteps behind the party belong to Drusilla or some such 'friendly' person.  Perhaps she (they) wish to be involved in the raids, or give someone a farewll kiss for good luck  .
2) Somehow, the raid involving the party has been sabotaged ahead of time.  The other raid will come off as planned, but our fearless band of adventurers are destined to find trouble that even "quickness and stealth" may have trouble conquering.
3) Severus will prove to be an invaluable party asset in the coming weeks, and we will find that Q's ability to shapechange is no longer laughable.
4) My predicitions will all be miles off the mark  .


----------



## Kenneth L. Rice (Mar 6, 2002)

*Yo Old One*

Hey Old One- just leaving posts in several places to get your attention! Ceannric here wondering what happened since I hadn't heard from you...are you still interested in joining our gaming group? If so, please contact me at ceannric@yahoo.com so I won't have to sift through the stuff here. Thanks!


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Mar 7, 2002)

**bump**

...waiting...


----------



## Corey (Mar 7, 2002)

Quickbeam: In my best whiny voice: "Awww...come on...(sniffle, sniffle)... all I wanted was a familiar and a wand of repeating max dmg fireballs...what's wrong with that... I mean... you never give us anything.....

I just posted Q's (Lela: sorry about my lazy shorthand) latest most excellent strategy to our players only e-group.  

Lew will NOT approve.   

Gonna kick your behind this Sunday, Old One.

Corey

aka Garrick aka Quintus and after that last comment soon to be known as......


----------



## Darklone (Mar 7, 2002)

*Wand poff maximized fireball*

The sorcerer in our group found such a wand... Problem was: It's a little bit damaged. If you press the button, the fireball explodes around you. Don't think that kept us from using it now and then though!


----------



## Galfridus (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Wand poff maximized fireball*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *The sorcerer in our group found such a wand... Problem was: It's a little bit damaged. If you press the button, the fireball explodes around you. Don't think that kept us from using it now and then though! *




I handed out a cursed fireball wand once that fired from the "backwards" tip. Always good for a few laughs (at least for me ). 

The best part is when the players tried turning it around and using it; of course, being a cursed item, "backwards" is a relative, not absolute, term.


----------



## DethStryke (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Session 14 (Part One)*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> They made several quick turns, but before they had gone 100 paces, Rowan’s sharp ears picked up the sound of faint splashing behind them.  He hissed for everyone to halt and hold in place.  The noise came again, clearer and drawing closer to their position.  Someone…or something…was following them!
> 
> *To Be Continued…*
> 
> ~ Old One [/B]




But... how could they be followed!? Quintus had Mordenkainen's Faithful Watchdog cast! He _totally_ did!

I'm sorry. That's what came to mind. heh.


----------



## Lela (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Session 14 (Part One)*



			
				DethStryke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But... how could they be followed!? Quintus had Mordenkainen's Faithful Watchdog cast! He totally did!
> 
> I'm sorry. That's what came to mind. heh. *




Oh gosh!!!!!  I can't breath!!  Someone help me!!!!!  I can't stop laughing!

On the floor now.  Keyboard came wiht mee.  Help@!!!!


----------



## Lela (Mar 8, 2002)

*I'm alive!!*

After I passed out I stopped laughing.  I survived.  Praise Ehlonna.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 8, 2002)

*Rofl!*

Me too. Reminds me of the first D&D wizard I ever met... My first D&D group (me as little newbie). He was paranoid. Very. The group entered a dungeon and had several encounters and he didn't cast ONE spell. Group leader (paladin) asked him about it: He claimed he had no spells left since all prepared ones had been cast to prevent ANYTHING from him...


----------



## Old One (Mar 8, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *A few various comments and thoughts...
> 
> Corey:
> Be careful how often whining is employed in your endeavors to secure items for Quintus -- DMs have a knack for making you regret getting what you wished for  .
> ...




QB - 

You may be batting about .500 on the predictions...we shall see!  I kind of treat whining like wishes...any possible loophole!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 8, 2002)

*Bring It!*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gonna kick your behind this Sunday, Old One.
> 
> ...




Corey (or should I say PC #3) -

Thems is fightin' words!  Bring what you got...it won't _nearly[/b] be enough!

~ Old One_


----------



## Old One (Mar 8, 2002)

*Update Coming...*

Greetings All!

Working on the update in between stock trades in today's very active market!  Shooting to have it out late tonight or first thing tomorrow morning...

~ Old One

PS - Darklone, Galfidus, et al...mmmm, backward firing wand


----------



## Darklone (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings All!
> PS - Darklone, Galfidus, et al...mmmm, backward firing wand *





Careful about that thing Old One, our groups rogue uses it now quite effective with Use Magic Device and evasion ... plus a little Endure Elements or Resist Elements on himself in case he fumbles.


----------



## Lela (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Careful about that thing Old One, our groups rogue uses it now quite effective with Use Magic Device and evasion ... plus a little Endure Elements or Resist Elements on himself in case he fumbles. *




Hmmmmm, add Tumble and he could dance into a group of baddies and set off the wand.  Very nice.


Old One:  Could you  e-mail me any information that you have written down (typed) for bonded weapons?  I love the idea.  

Also, I'm sending you a PrC that I just got.  It's for a weapon, take a look.

Edit:  WOW!  I just had the chance to go through and grammar/spell/readability check the PrC I sent you.  WOW because of all the rewritting I had to do (still not that great in that respect) but the power level of it as well!  Let's just say that not even the Table of Elemential Evil could defeat this thing.  We're talking a weapon that the gods would risk their lives to obtain.  
To put it simply, Old One will never let a single one of you near it.  He might give it to "R" though.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 10, 2002)

We're playing a little later today.  

Should prove interesting.


----------



## Lela (Mar 11, 2002)

*But the problem is . . .*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *We're playing a little later today.
> 
> Should prove interesting. *




The problem is that we are all still a session behind.  WE CAN'T HOLD OURSELVES BACK MUCH LONGER!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 11, 2002)

*For those keeping score at home ...*

Dramatic events have taken place.

No details until Old One posts them.

Let's just say it's something on the level of:


Shovels of Glynden 28+
Table of Elemental Evil 1 and some plot developements to be named later


----------



## Old One (Mar 11, 2002)

*For Whom Does the Bell Toll?*

Greetings All!

I know that we are a session behind, but the _Grim Reaper_ swung his scythe through our intrepid band again during last night's game and the *Table of Elemental Evil* has claimed another victim!

Who will it be?  Sextus?  Rosë?  Quintus?  Rowan?  Brother Lew?

Stay tuned to find out!

~ Old One

PS - We are approaching the *Magic 200* number of posts...would the readers prefer that I trim some commentary out or start a new post for the continuation?


----------



## Darklone (Mar 11, 2002)

*Well ...*

Who died ???

Hey, you and Rel start to be serious...

About the comments trimming: I don't mind. I wrote enough ***** to be cut out, but somehow I don't think it will help fer long (since we are at installment 5 already...) 

I say go for Installment 6!


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 11, 2002)

You are welcome to trim the commentary down, or as Darklone suggests, start another thread.  Either way, I'll keep checking back...I've gotta see which (if any) of my predictions hit home  .


----------



## Old One (Mar 11, 2002)

*Session 14 (Part Two)*

*Den of Thieves*

The group’s momentary trepidation proved unwarranted, as Drusilla’s heavily cloaked form emerged into the dim light of the shuttered lanterns.  She signed rapidly to Rowan in _Handspeak_, then tossed her cloak back with a free hand.  Quintus’ eyebrows knitted together in mild surprise at the metal reinforced leather protecting her slender frame and the protruding hilts of numerous weapons.  A slender gladius hung from her left hip and the sorcerer counted at least three braces of throwing daggers.  Her leather belt was laden with numerous pouches and small metal instruments.  She swept her companions with a challenging gaze.

Rowan spoke, an almost apologetic tone in his voice, “She says that we can’t have all the fun.”

She attenuated any further discussion by sliding in-between Sextus and Lew, motioning the lantern bearers to continue.  Sextus exchanged a look of resignation with his brother, shaking his head.  Quintus merely shrugged and turned to follow.  They traveled through the stagnant sewers for another turn of the hourglass before their guides halted.

One of them whispered, “Just beyond our light is the entrance to the hideout.  Approach the door quietly and knock the following pattern.”

The man stepped to the wall of the passage and rapped out a series of soft sounds.  “Our man on the inside should open the door for you.  We will wait 100 paces back down the corridor.  If you have not returned by the time the tide comes in, we will have to depart.  Understood?”

The group nodded their assent and continued forward, Rowan in the lead.  Ten paces short of the door, the ranger found himself confronted by a pool of murky water.  He could just make out a door on the far side from the half-light of his shuttered lantern.  He cautiously probed the pool with a foot and located an underwater bridge a pace below the surface.  He began moving across, only to have a foot slip of at the mid-way point.  He barely retained his footing on the bridge and sensed that the water to either flank was rather deep.

He finally made it to the door, carefully set his lantern down and readied his blade.  He glanced behind him and saw the dim outlines of his friends crowded together at the edge of the pool.  Steeling himself and drawing a deep breath, he tapped out the code he had been given.

For several moments, nothing happened.  Then, an eye-level slot appeared in the door and closed quickly.  The sound of metal bolts being shot followed close on and the door swung inwards.  The ranger moved into the room hesitantly, noting two still forms slumped on stools along the left and right walls.  

A slight man, swathed in gray, stepped from behind the partially opened door and pointed at one of the two doors leading from the room, holding up four fingers as he did so.  He then pointed at the other door and held up three fingers.  Rowan nodded and returned to the entrance door, waving the others forward.  “Stay to the center and don’t slip!” He hissed.

They crossed the underwater bridge without mishap and were soon crowded into the small antechamber.  Sextus noted the mingled smell of sweat and fear as he glanced around at the taught faces of his friends.  Rowan repeated the slight man’s signals and they reached a plan following several moments of pantomime and whispers.  When they looked up, the slight man was gone…apparently out the door and away from the complex.

Everyone but Rosë moved to the left hand door.  Quintus and Rowan prepared to enter and incapacitate the snoring sleepers they could hear behind the door.  Sextus, Lew and Drusilla stood ready to support them.  The barbarian moved towards the right hand door, ready to cleave anything that came through it.  

Rowan tried the left door and it opened with nary a creak.  The ranger pushed the door open and glided in on silent feet.  Quintus followed, ready to call forth a _Sleep_ spell should any awaken.  Three sets of bunk beds occupied the room and four of the beds were occupied.  A large chest sat in one corner and they could make out at least two doors leading from the chamber.  The pair exchanged quick grins; this was going to be _easy_!

Rosë chose that moment to shift the grip on his axe, which he had previously enlarged to its greatest size.  The heavy weapon partially slipped from the barbarian’s sweaty hands and the head struck the wall.  A clear ringing sound, as perfect as a cathedral bell, echoed through the otherwise quiet room.  Everyone froze for a moment, barely daring to breath.  Quintus’ heart fell as he heard, “Eh?  What was that?  What’s going on?”

_(DM’s Note: They were working in pretty tight quarters with a lot of gesturing and whispering.  I had them roll a DEX check vs. DC 5 to avoid making any major noise.  Rosë, of course, rolled a “1”!)_

A figure sat up on the farthest upper bunk.  Rowan leapt forward, swinging his sword in a vicious arc to silence the man.  The man shrieked as the blade plunged into his arm, but he jerked backwards, avoiding the worst of the blow.  Quintus cursed and dropped a _Sleep_ spell into the center of the room, trusting in his companions’ power to resist any effects.  His cursing redoubled as he realized that only one of the guards was affected.

“We are attacked!  To arms! To arms!”

All pretense of stealth dropped away as one of the guards cried loudly for help.  Drusilla dove into the room and tumbled atop the chest hurling a dagger into a still prone form.  Sextus followed her in, slashing with a pair of gladii.  The sleeping chamber dissolved into chaos as the companions tried to skewer their opponents before they could struggle free from their beds.  

The Shadowblades, hampered by bedclothes and blankets, fought with the desperation of men who knew they were doomed, but it availed them little.  In less than twenty grains, they all lay dead, tangled in bloody sheets that now served as funeral shrouds.  Sextus and Rowan both nursed minor scratches, but the others were unscathed.  Quintus opened his mouth to speak, but a blood-curdling cry rent the air, followed by a second, higher pitched shriek.

Rosë had been waiting patiently, waiting for someone to open the right hand door.  A small man in a threadbare nightshirt that exposed his knobby knees obliged, swinging the portal open while clutching a long dagger to his bony chest.  The Brigante swung his blade in a mighty overhand swing and buried the head up to the socket in the doorjamb.  The keen edge stopped less than a finger’s breadth from the man’s nose and he screamed like a woman as a stream of urine ran down his bare legs.  The man scrambled madly back into the room as the barbarian cursed and tried to wrench his axe free.

Quintus yelled at Sextus and Rowan to block the entrances into the first bunkroom and ran to support Rosë, dragging Drusilla with him.  Lew watched back down the way they had come to ensure no one attacked them from the rear.

Quintus saw little but the Brigante’s broad back and had to duck the back swing of the huge, blood-spattered blade as it whirled in a deadly arc.  The sorcerer could barely make out three men feinting and hacking beyond the barbarian, but he could not squeeze past to help.  Rosë howled in fury as his opponents scored several minor blows; he could feel the battle-rage growing inside.  Two smashing blows latter and he was left with a single enemy.  One lay dead at his feet, cloven in two from right shoulder to left hip and the other ran drunkenly from the room, leaving a smear of blood across the doorway he exited.  The remaining Shadowblade lunged forward; sweeping his gladius is a desperate low strike.  The Brigante grinned broadly as powerful overhand cut split the unarmored man’s skull.

His moment of triumph was short-lived, however, as Quintus sprinted past him calling, “After them before they can regroup!”

Back in the first bunkroom, Sextus and Rowan were having troubles.  They found the beds firmly bolted to the wall, so the bard began pulling blood-soaked bedding from the mattresses and stuffing it under the doors.  Finally, Rowan ripped one of the frames free and shoved it against the door, trying to wedge it in place.  Sextus looked up as the ranger stopped.  “What’s wrong?”

“Look at the doors,” Rowan said, disgust heavy in his voice.  “They open the other way!  This is useless!”

“Oops…” The bard shrugged helplessly and they snatched up their weapons and ran after the others.

_(DM’s Note: This was pretty funny!  Rowan had *Bull’s Strength* cast on him and was able to rip the frame from the wall on the second try.  They spent 3 or 4 rounds trying to block the door, and *then* asked which way they opened!)_

Quintus rushed through a short hallway decorated with dull tapestries and spied the escaping Shadowblade slipping through a set of double doors 10 paces ahead of him, screaming at the top of his lungs.  Rosë surged past him with powerful strides just as the man slammed the door.  The barbarian, fully enraged, didn’t even slow as he barreled into the portals.  A resounding crack echoed through the hallway and one of the doors flew open.  Quintus chanced a quick glance behind him and saw Drusilla, a bared blade in each hand, hard on his heels with Lew lagging behind.  Rowan and Sextus were nowhere to be seen.

Rosë leapt through the sagging doors and was met by a hail of hastily aimed crossbow bolts.  Several creased his skin, but the barbarian didn’t even notice.  He roared with pleasure has half-a-score of enemies charged towards him.  Quintus skidded to a halt just before the threshold.  The chamber beyond was filled with armed men!  Behind a knot of heavily armed and armored warriors, the elder Scipio saw a man weaving his hands in a complex pattern.  ‘Great…they have a wizard!’

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 14 (Part Three) – Twenty-One*

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Mar 12, 2002)

*Might as well start a new thread.  And LET THE GUESSING BEGIN!!*

Hmmmm, looks like the only one to out-do me on posts is Old One himself.  Sorry for taking up so much space all.  Anyway, even if you trim this down it won't last long.  Go for a new thread; just don't forget to post the link here.

Now for the important stuff.  NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh, yeah, and also NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


Now let us start the guessing, _"Me first!  Me first!!  I'm going to say (dramatic pause) either Rowen or Rose.  But since I should nerrow it down to one, I'm going to say:_

*ROSE*

Though it will most likely damage much of Old One's plans.  Of course, any deaths will do that.  Just think, Old One wants you all alive because it lets him have many plot hooks for him to latch onto.

Tortise:  Did you not say that you were going to kick Old One's butt at some point?  I'm sure I read it somewhere.  
[Answering the question posed in the following post]  As for why I chose Rose, I'm thinking its a front-line guy.  Rose is the most succeptable to death of the two (due to his BBN rage ending) and is more likely to be up front.
Based on your question as to why I chose Rose, either I'm completely right in my guess *OR* Rowen is the one who went down hard.

Darklone: I accidentally deleted the e-mail you sent me.  The one with the link to the nice weapons.  Could you either post the or e-mail it to me?  I'd like to keep up on that page.  I really enjoyed reading it.


[Edit:  A whole mess of stuff has been added in here.  Just look at Tortoise's quote of me (right after this) to see just how much has changed.]


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Might as well start a new thread.*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Even if you trim this down it won't last long.  Go for a new one; just don't forget to post the link here.
> 
> Now for the important stuff.  NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh, yeah, and also NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




What is it that makes you say Rose?


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 12, 2002)

So far, I'm one for two on my predictions.  Now I'll just have to see if either/both of the others hold any water  .

As for the battle -- curse you Old One!!  I am not a patient man by nature, whose bravery will be rewarded with a casket?  When can we expect the next installment?  Why is it, that only the good die young?


----------



## Darklone (Mar 12, 2002)

*Well...*

Considering the parties situation ... I'd say Rose or Quintus.

Rose: He has been hit several times and fights now against several more enemies with the cure machine Lew still a bit behind. And the big ones are still to kill... One high level fighter (lvl4) can ruin your day if you are up against 5 or 6. And there's a wizard or priest behind... Hold person really spoils your day.

Quintus: He's still the sorcerer with a glass jaw. A good spell and he's done. Or worse: A good fighter closing. No idea why, but Quintus always seems to be a frontliner mage... and those die young.

As for Rowan: He's behind... (ok, Old One may surprise them), but he's one of the best fighters of the group. Those tanks usually only die when they block enemies from the others. I'd rather think Sextus is a victim, bad armours and not sooo many hitpoints.

Lew: Well. Priests are survivors. No coins on him.

Summary: 66% I say Rose, 30% I say Quintus, 4% go to Sextus (I've seen bards die faster than you can fudge your saving throw).


----------



## Rel (Mar 12, 2002)

I hope I'm wrong, but I'm going to vote for Rose as well.  The situation described (room FULL of armed bad guys and a WIZARD with Rose being the closest one and in a RAGE) is precisely the thing that tends to get characters killed in my experience.

Hopefully the rest of the party can get into position quickly to aid the barbarian, but I doubt it.  Best of luck to all of you though.


----------



## Old One (Mar 13, 2002)

*Patience is a Virtue...*

Dear Readers -

I am afraid you will have to wait a little longer to find out which of our intrepid heroes is making the trip to Deathsgate.  I have to finish up *Session 14* (probably tomorrow afternoon), then move onto *Session 15*, in which this terrible event occured!

RBST _(Rat Bastard Story Teller)_ that I am, I must string you along for just a bit longer!

~ Old One


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Mar 13, 2002)

*Damn...*

Oh yes, RBST sounds correct  

I am already out of fingernails to chew on...
come on, you can do it...post...

*hypnotically* you don't need to see his droids..err...update.
why, you are obi wan! don't try to make me believe silly stuff!

Dougal DeKree, Gnomish Illusionist

P.S.: Could i use a silent image to simulate an update?


----------



## Darklone (Mar 13, 2002)

*Strange*

Though Garrick and Tito died already in this campaign... 

I somehow got this wellknown movie feeling about your group that they are heroes and will not die.

All the more shocking when they do. 

Sooo many plot hooks unresolved. Just like in real life. Someone dies and suddenly you notice how much will change.

Thanks for bringing this world and characters to life, guys.


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 13, 2002)

Old One, Corey, Dougal, Darklone, et al:
I've posted a couple of photos in the "Post Your Pictures Here" thread Morrus started in the General Discussion Forum.  Just an FYI since you all took the time to congratulate me on Griffin's birth a month ago  .

RBST:
You self-appointed title says it all  !!

Darklone:
I agree with you -- despite the early campaign character deaths, it's hard to imagine anyone from the current crew perishing.  In the end, though, I suppose that's part of what makes this particular campaign so gripping.

Quickbeam, signing off.
And waiting none too patiently  .


----------



## Lela (Mar 15, 2002)

*Quick test*

As noted above



Test Complete.  Feel free to delete this post.  In fact, I encorage it.


----------



## Old One (Mar 15, 2002)

*Slight Delay...*

Greetings All -

I have been dealing with a minor extended family emergency (nothing too serious) for the past day and a half.  The upshot is that I will not get to an update until Monday at the earliest!

I won't be around much over the next couple of days, but will be back with bells on after that.

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 15, 2002)

Take care Old One.

I myself have a business trip to Las Vegas during the coming week, so I'll be out of touch starting Sunday in the early AM until the following Saturday.

Hopefully I can get my write-up ready to send you once I return.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Mar 16, 2002)

*NOOOOOOOOOO*

Old One,

Not to complain or anything, but --- dude!  You leave us with the ultimate cliffhanger of a PC death (and I love ALL of the PCs, so the loss of anyone will hurt), then you postpone TWICE?!!??!?!


Actually, in all seriousness, take care of your family first and worry about us later.  Hope everything turns out fine.

Great story hour and great players.  Perhaps they could hire professional dice-rollers to reduce PC mortality rates?


----------



## Lela (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: NOOOOOOOOOO*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *Old One,
> 
> Not to complain or anything, but --- dude!  You leave us with the ultimate cliffhanger of a PC death (and I love ALL of the PCs, so the loss of anyone will hurt), then you postpone TWICE?!!??!?!
> 
> ...




Well, I would offer out my services but I never roll higher than a 10.  I've had to rely on a very larg *Str* to hit anything.

Anyway, I agree.  You need to take care of your family above all else (even us--I know it's hard guys, but we can take it).  I'm glad that it's not _too bad_ but none of use are dense enough to believe that something that doesn't even let you have an hour break is, well, a jog in the park (which I must say isn't that easy to many people, myself included).

We're all pulling for you, go get 'em.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hmm*

Just a few simple sentences one of my personalities wants to submit to this board...

If you didn't guess already, he's a halforc...

*Me want update! Installment 6! Now. Give me!*

Well... he's never been sooo eloquent... Hope everything's fine with your family, Old One! Your fanclub over here will soon start to bet on the dustbiting char...


----------



## Old One (Mar 18, 2002)

*I Have Returned (apologies to Douglas MacArthur)*

Greetings All!

I appreciate everyone's patience!  I should have an update later today at our new home:

Against the Shadows VI - A Faded Glory Story Hour

See everyone there!

~ Old One

PS - Moderators, feel free to lock this one up


----------

